# What's wrong with weed?



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok so let's try to have an intelligent discussion on this subject (even though aside from a dozen or so of you, that'll be impossible). So tell me why people and the government are so against weed.

I smoke weed every day, been doing it for the last couple years, smoke it every day and pretty much all day. I'm still able to function normally, I can go driving, I go to work and everything. I get that it hits people differently, but that's depending on the different strain of it. And from what info I'm gathering:

-Weed is used as a treatment for people with Schizophrenia.
-People who smoke weed tend to have far less headaches.
-People who smoke it tend to be a buttload healthier than people who just smoke tobacco.
-There hasn't been a single case of someone overdosing and dying from weed.
-It's also been proven to reduce your chances of getting cancer by upwards of 35%.

For those of you who smoke weed, how often do you do it, and do you get stupidly fucked up like the ads and gov't try to say people are like? Personally, I don't. Hell, I love smoking a few bowls and hitting up the gym or going for runs. I also smoke it right before I go milk the cows.

And for those of you who don't smoke it, what is your biggest problem with it? It's not lethal in anyway, it doesn't stay in your system like tobacco does, it makes food taste awesome too.

I mean, to be honest, if they can sell McDonalds and Tobacco which are waaaay worse for you than weed, then weed should have no problem.
The only thing I can think of, is if the Govt makes it legal, they stand to lose a crap load of money.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> -Weed is used as a treatment for people with Schizophrenia.


I just want to point out that this point is invalid.  There are plenty of medicines that are illegal to take without a prescription.  Just because it can help you in certain cases, that doesn't mean it's good for everyone.

The one about it "not being as bad for you as tobacco" is flawed IMO because it's stupid to do things that are bad for you.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't smoke and I honestly don't see too much of a big deal in it but you did mention one thing that kind of awnsers the question. The government loses money. Therefore, Prez bama say heeeelllllll no. Other than that? Meh, if its legal it is, if not, people gonna do it anyway and no ones gonna notice


----------



## notmeanymore (Jun 1, 2012)

Personally, I'm against all forms of substance abuse, however the government making weed illegal makes it all too possible for people to be killed by additives.
What would be interesting would be making the selling of fully-grown weed illegal, but possession, use and growing okay. Basically if you wanted to smoke weed, you'd have to grow it yourself.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > -Weed is used as a treatment for people with Schizophrenia.
> ...



Weed isn't bad for you though lol. And how is it invalid? It doesn't get rid of schizophrenia entirely, it just calms the person. And again, weed can help in certain cases, but you still didn't say why it's not good for everyone. I'm not saying it is, I'm just saying, why is it bad?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

I remember posting a blog about this like a while ago and then I went to school. When I came back it was like... 7 pages or something ridiculous.

I have nothing against the drug but I'm personally opposed to it. It should be legalized but not because it's just the greatest thing since sliced bread, but doing so equals a lot of things. First, more government revenue through heavy taxing of it. Second, more regulation in production to make the drug healthier and safer. Third, it undercuts a major source of gang revenue since a lot of gangs do make money through marijuana distribution.

I just don't like the whole idea behind it though, people try to tell me it's all fine and good but it's not like I see people who are really into weed and I go "I totally want to be like that". I usually see most of the pot smokers ending up being deadbeats and the infamous "potheads". I get my jollies out of plenty things in life and I'm not really unsatisfied with my current situation that I need to find something new. I like playing video games sober. I like watching TV sober. I like going to school sober (well, I don't necessarily like going to school but I do enjoy getting an education). I don't find any of these activities shallow or me needing to "stupid up" for them to be more fun. I enjoy being in a state of mind I have complete control and dominance over. I don't want to be in a state where I'm so high that I'm acting stupid, lazy, and forgetful.

It's just something I would never do in my life and I have personal convictions against the idea of narcotics in general. Plus the whole stigma behind it annoys me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 1, 2012)

I really don't have much of a problem with weed. I smoke it about once a year. When you smoke as little as I do, it's hard not to get insanely fucked up off of one or two hits.

The problem I have with it are the people who let it run their lives, the people that are high 24/7. Excessive weed use will make you a drooling moron. I've seen it happen, and it doesn't happen all at once. It takes years of use and abuse. 

I have nothing against occasional use, but when you get these potheads who think it's their life's goal to smoke an entire pound of weed within 24 hours, that's where I draw the line.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Honestly like any drug, it has it's ups and downs, but I don't think it's as bad as medical drugs.
Still I think it should be legal and just be heavily taxed.




TwinRetro said:


> The problem I have with it are the people who let it run their lives, the people that are high 24/7. Excessive weed use will make you a drooling moron. I've seen it happen, and it doesn't happen all at once. It takes years of use and abuse.


It is true that it can cause some problems, but as you stated, "It takes years of use and abuse." more often than not, people only abuse it because it's taboo and illegal. If it became legal, I bet people won't be so attracted to it anymore and there would be less abuse with it.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 1, 2012)

i think the problem that exists with weed is that it has become a taboo. that is why it is still illegal. i think if weed became legal it would be easier to control its use and probably stop a little to organized crimes. 
weed is a drug though and with that, any drug used in excess is bad


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I really don't have much of a problem with weed. I smoke it about once a year. When you smoke as little as I do, it's hard not to get insanely fucked up off of one or two hits.
> 
> The problem I have with it are the people who let it run their lives, the people that are high 24/7. Excessive weed use will make you a drooling moron. I've seen it happen, and it doesn't happen all at once. It takes years of use and abuse.
> 
> I have nothing against occasional use, but when you get these potheads who think it's their life's goal to smoke an entire pound of weed within 24 hours, that's where I draw the line.



Really well said and you're honestly one of the few people I've heard of who will admit to smoking weed but will do so responsibly. "Potheads" as a subculture developed for a reason.

Pretty much the biggest obstacle to legalizing marijuana is a lot of the yahoos who support it. There are those who support it for good reasons and then there's the potheads who support it because they think the pigs are out to get them and just want to get high all day.

Also legalizing it could mean more restrictions. Like currently these laws are already around but having the drug legalized would make these more taboo. But my examples are that you can't smoke and drive, smoke and work, even smoke and go out into public. It can be isolated to something you can only do in your own residence.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 1, 2012)

1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.
2: People often get addicted to it. "But Hells it isn't addict-" it is. It's mentally addictive, people who use it, I think it was, 3 or so days a week start to quickly develop a mindset that makes them feel awkward when they aren't high, that they need to be high to feel right or proper. This is bad. Addiction is not a good thing.
3: It's a pointless waste of money. That's just my personal opinion though. While i'm on "my opinion" I also can't stand the smell. It makes me want to vomit.
4: 95% of the people i've met who smoke weed are fucking annoying. I don't know if it's the weed or just the kind of person but I absolute can not STAND these people. It's probably because people make weed a lifestyle instead of an occasional passtime.
5: The medical excuse is pretty null and void since a very large majority of people do not smoke weed for any medicinal purposes. It's recreational.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



it may not be bad for you relative to other drugs, but I hate the smell, my neighbor smokes and it's like totally not fair that I have to put up with the smell.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.


 Well honestly, that's the buyers fault. It's not that hard these days to find a reliable seller or anything. Hell, we've been buying pot off of one guy for 3 years now. But that is true, it's just here, nobody really laces any of their weed. But it's only a gateway drug if the person is stupid to try other drugs. Like me, I smoke every day and everything, and I haven't had the urge to try any other drug as I know it's not smart. The only other drug I smoked was Salvia 25x, and that's because it's legal. Tried it once, got awesomely high where I was having fun just playing games and shit, then I didn't try it or any other drug besides weed again.


> 2: People often get addicted to it. "But Hells it isn't addict-" it is. It's mentally addictive, people who use it, I think it was, 3 or so days a week start to quickly develop a mindset that makes them feel awkward when they aren't high, that they need to be high to feel right or proper. This is bad. Addiction is not a good thing.


 That's debatable. I'm a really shy person who is in a really small shell, but when I smoke weed, I'm more open, more sociable and just an overall more fun guy to be around. I mean, if you're going to say that as an excuse as to why it's bad, you might as well say all alcohol is bad and that shouldn't be legal.


> 5: The medical excuse is pretty null and void since a very large majority of people do not smoke weed for any medicinal purposes. It's recreational.



So? That doesn't make it null and void. There are people who do smoke it for medical reasons.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.
> *No, It's not. There have been numerous studies that debunk the notion that MJ is a gateway drug. You might want to check your "facts" before you declare your statement as one.*
> 
> 2: People often get addicted to it. "But Hells it isn't addict-" it is. It's mentally addictive, people who use it, I think it was, 3 or so days a week start to quickly develop a mindset that makes them feel awkward when they aren't high, that they need to be high to feel right or proper. This is bad. Addiction is not a good thing.
> ...


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.
> 2: People often get addicted to it. "But Hells it isn't addict-" it is. It's mentally addictive, people who use it, I think it was, 3 or so days a week start to quickly develop a mindset that makes them feel awkward when they aren't high, that they need to be high to feel right or proper. This is bad. Addiction is not a good thing.
> 3: It's a pointless waste of money. That's just my personal opinion though. While i'm on "my opinion" I also can't stand the smell. It makes me want to vomit.
> 4: 95% of the people i've met who smoke weed are fucking annoying. I don't know if it's the weed or just the kind of person but I absolute can not STAND these people. It's probably because people make weed a lifestyle instead of an occasional passtime.
> 5: The medical excuse is pretty null and void since a very large majority of people do not smoke weed for any medicinal purposes. It's recreational.



i know all this is your opinion but i have some things to say about this:
1. i dont really think its fact that it leads to other drugs. in fact. all my friends that do weed, only do weed, they dont even smoke tobacco or alcohol. i would consider alcohol more of a gateway drug if any exist
2 weed is not physically adicting but can be mentally adicting. that is true. but other things like casino, videogames are also mentally adicting, and im guessing youre ok with videogames since your in a videogame forum
3. i agree it is a waste of money. i used to smoke tobacco, and weed and even when i was addicted to tobacco, i thought it was a waste of money. though the smell for weed is pretty pleasant, it has this sort of minty smell which is nice compared to tobacco
4. it is probably them. my firends are the same as when not smoking, they only get tired and hungry when they do it
5. i agree it is recreational, but that doesnt make null the fact that weed can be used as treatment for many diseases


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.
> 2: People often get addicted to it. "But Hells it isn't addict-" it is. It's mentally addictive, people who use it, I think it was, 3 or so days a week start to quickly develop a mindset that makes them feel awkward when they aren't high, that they need to be high to feel right or proper. This is bad. Addiction is not a good thing.
> 3: It's a pointless waste of money. That's just my personal opinion though. While i'm on "my opinion" I also can't stand the smell. It makes me want to vomit.
> 4: 95% of the people i've met who smoke weed are fucking annoying. I don't know if it's the weed or just the kind of person but I absolute can not STAND these people. It's probably because people make weed a lifestyle instead of an occasional passtime.
> 5: The medical excuse is pretty null and void since a very large majority of people do not smoke weed for any medicinal purposes. It's recreational.


This pretty much. You've actually left me with nothing to add.


----------



## air2004 (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> -It's also been proven to reduce your chances of getting cancer by upwards of 35%.


Really ? show me where you got that fact from .

I think weed should be legalized  But the govenment wont really make all that much money off it in taxes no matter how much you tax it.
You will always have private growers selling it cheaper than what any store will , so it really wont cut down the violence associated with it or any drug trade.
Lets assume it was leagal for a second though.
People will smoke it while driving.
A cop will have probable cause to pull over anyone smoking anything even if its a cigarette. The cop will use the excuse of , " It appeard as though he was smoking marijuana " your honor.
Then there will be a boat load of law suits becasue people will claim they were profiled while driving and smoking.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.
> ...



Well "it's the buyer's fault" is the case with every drug. A cokehead can only be addicted to coke but odds are if he's in an environment where he has access to coke he has access to the a rainbow of other flavors. My friend's mom used to be a major pothead as a kid and she told us that it absolutely is, she got into some bad shit and weed was just her first stepping stone. Some kids (honestly, the dividing line here is class) will get weed maybe second hand or not involved in the group that provides it, but others have no issues jumping into a group of kids with a larger access to more drugs. Studies may say this or that but there are plenty of people who just start smoking weed and then decide to go onto much worse things.

I would say, from the cases I've heard, that it is mentally addictive. Most anything is. Video games are mentally addictive, I'm sure many of us have decided to push the work on that history project back a day to play Skyrim once or twice. People will admit their a video game addict, a chocolate addict, even a movie addict, but "weed addict" seems like some sort of foreign concept. Anything can be mentally addictive. I mean we have Korean kids dying from playing too much Starcraft or children dying from neglect because their parents are too busy playing some computer game, hell I even read a story a while ago about a kid who died from masturbating too much in a day. All these kids were addicted to a substance that wasn't chemical, but weed addiction is considered to be false and every pothead will go "NO IT'S NOT ADDICTIVE" if you say it is.

My personal philosophy on weed is that it seems like a lot of money going "up in smoke" (pun intended). It's how my dad taught me about drugs. His story was that he smoked weed once when he was a kid. He thought it was average and honestly not anything great. He also realized he spent all this money on some drugs that he could have spent on something he liked (such as music records). So he figured, why waste all this money on something that I'll literally burn through in a short time when I can spend that money on a record that I'll listen to time after time? For me it's the same way with video games. I can spend $60 on a video game that stays with me forever, something that'll keep me entertaining for possibly years. I mean I have Skyrim in my Xbox right now (I got it as a gift but for about $60 I would assume) and I already probably over 100 hours into the game. How many hours are you high for $60 of weed? Plus all the "weed stories" I heard involve them just doing something else while high anyway.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 1, 2012)

There's a reason why it's called dope.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 1, 2012)

I can see it's use for some people, but for the little fuckers around where I live and probably everywhere who smoke it just so they're fucked up is stupid IMO.
EDIT: I personally don't use it, but I don't have a problem with people who do


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Actually for the case of how long it will last, 60 bucks worth of weed is nothing, but we get a deal where we can buy an ounce or two, and it will actually last us for the whole month.
We've actually calculated this (we calculate shit a lot to get the real facts), but between me and my friend, an ounce can last us a whole month. That costs about 140. Now that money, say we didn't buy weed, it would have gotten used on something stupid and frivolous, like junk food, alcohol, or something stupid. The money would actually be wasted. Sure we could save up our money for something better and shit, but by the time we saved up our weed money, we'd already have the money anyways. It could go into savings sure, but you can say that about video games, movies, fast food restaurants and everything.



air2004 said:


> Really ? show me where you got that fact from .



Having trouble finding the exact link right now.. hmm. Anyways, just google something like "weed reduces cancer" or something like that. There are a bunch of articles that speak about how weed can reduce cancer, reduce tumor sizes and everything.




pyromaniac123 said:


> There's a reason why it's called dope.



And what reason is that?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...



Yes instead of spending the money on something frivolous like junk food or alcohol, you spend it on weed. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Yes instead of spending the money on something frivolous like junk food or alcohol, you spend it on weed. Makes perfect sense.



How doesn't it? Let me guess, you're one of those people who had a bad case with weed or know someone who has and are totally dead set against it?

Junk food and alcohol lasts maybe a day, at the most. And the weed we buy, lasts us a month, and we don't get the stereotypical stupid high. So yeah, it makes perfect sense. Jackass.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Actually for the case of how long it will last, 60 bucks worth of weed is nothing, but we get a deal where we can buy an ounce or two, and it will actually last us for the whole month.
> We've actually calculated this (we calculate shit a lot to get the real facts), but between me and my friend, an ounce can last us a whole month. That costs about 140. Now that money, say we didn't buy weed, it would have gotten used on something stupid and frivolous, like junk food, alcohol, or something stupid. The money would actually be wasted. Sure we could save up our money for something better and shit, but by the time we saved up our weed money, we'd already have the money anyways. It could go into savings sure, but you can say that about video games, movies, fast food restaurants and everything.



Well, weed is kinda "frivolous and stupid" honestly. I mean video games are too but so is almost any luxury.

But still, once you smoke that weed, your money is gone and that weed is gone. I can get a video game and play it until the day it breaks (if it ever does). It's always there. Plus video games (for my friends and I at least) go far beyond the screen. They usually become a topic of discussion, a centerpoint for creativity (it's not like we write fanfics or something lame but if we have to do an art or Photoshop project we may use video games as inspiration). Smoking weed just seems like a shallow money hole (in my eyes at least) over something that extends a lot farther than just a joint. A video game, a movie, a music album (I was gonna say "a CD" but that's apparently dated now), a book. All things that probably last longer, are constantly there, and extend far beyond their actual properties.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> pyromaniac123 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes instead of spending the money on something frivolous like junk food or alcohol, you spend it on weed. Makes perfect sense.
> ...



How smart of you, being economical in the ways you entertain yourself. Everyone should learn from your example. Dickhead.


----------



## Lacius (Jun 1, 2012)

Considering both dependence and physical harm, there is no reason why weed should be illegal while alcohol and tobacco should be legal. I do not see how one can be against weed while not being against the other two.



Hells Malice said:


> 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.


Assuming for a second that it is a gateway drug (which is debatable), you forget that the illegality of weed likely contributes to this. If, for example, someone sees that weed is okay yet illegal, then one might wrongfully assume that something that is actually harmful is okay yet illegal in the same way.



Hells Malice said:


> 2: People often get addicted to it. "But Hells it isn't addict-" it is. It's mentally addictive, people who use it, I think it was, 3 or so days a week start to quickly develop a mindset that makes them feel awkward when they aren't high, that they need to be high to feel right or proper. This is bad. Addiction is not a good thing.


Weed is less addictive than many legal recreational drugs, including alcohol. You're either advocating that we ban them all or that we legalize weed, and banning them all is an entirely different argument.



Hells Malice said:


> 3: It's a pointless waste of money. That's just my personal opinion though. While i'm on "my opinion" I also can't stand the smell. It makes me want to vomit.


People tell me video games are a waste of money, but I play them anyway.



Hells Malice said:


> 4: 95% of the people i've met who smoke weed are fucking annoying. I don't know if it's the weed or just the kind of person but I absolute can not STAND these people. It's probably because people make weed a lifestyle instead of an occasional passtime.


95% of drunks I've met are fucking annoying.



Hells Malice said:


> 5: The medical excuse is pretty null and void since a very large majority of people do not smoke weed for any medicinal purposes. It's recreational.


I'd like you to walk up to someone with cancer and suffering from crippling nausea and lack of appetite and tell him or her that the argument for medicinal marijuana is null and void.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 1, 2012)

I was under the impression that weed (smoking it at least) was far more harmful than smoking cigarettes, something like one joint is the equivalent of 10 cigarettes, although I'm pretty sure that's quite misleading and is just referring to tar levels. As well as this it has more carcinogens than tobacco smoke and can increase the risk of heart attacks, and then there's also the psychological effects it can have on people (paranoia, panic, anxiety etc.) Reading up on this it seems I had a bit of the wrong idea, smoking weed only seems to be worse on a per smoke basis.

I don't think there's a health related problem other than possible increased blood pressure, I think the problem is that people become dependant on it and just aren't themselves when using it, and as much as you deny it there's a heavy opportunity cost in spending money on it. I'm really not too bothered on whether it gets legalised or not, as long as it's used in moderation I don't see a problem with it, I have no desire to ever use it myself however. If anything they should swap stances on cigarettes/weed, at least weed has some sort of medical use.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Actually for the case of how long it will last, 60 bucks worth of weed is nothing, but we get a deal where we can buy an ounce or two, and it will actually last us for the whole month.
> ...



I will give you that, but like I said, we could save the money for something else, but by the time we have the money saved, we would already have it, and the money would just be sitting there. And your centerpoint for creativity actually brings me to another thing;

Whenever I smoke weed, I like to draw. And it turns out that I actually have an ability for it. Before I used to suck at art, hell I flunked it in highschool. But when me and my friends smoke weed, we usually end up drawing, and then putting the pictures on the walls in our place. I'll take a picture today and show you what I mean. But if it wasn't for weed, I wouldn't have figured out that I could draw. It sounds stupid I know, but it's true. When I get high, I like to just sit there, and draw, and the drawings we come up with are great. But like I said, weed lasts us for a long time, and the money is being spent on something that lasts us a while instead of, like I said, junk food or alcohol, or something else that we wouldn't need.

I guess we don't really need weed, but it's actually made me a better person. And like you said, the same could be said for video games, books, movies, music and everything. We don't need any of that stuff, it's just something that we want.



pyromaniac123 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > pyromaniac123 said:
> ...



Ya, everyone should, then there wouldn't be anymore stupid stoners in the world, only functional stoners who can actually still go about their day and do everything just fine like a regular person.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 1, 2012)

lolweed
Weed is for pussies. Meth is where its at.

But seriously. Im not a smoker of weed or anything else. I dont have a huge problem with it, i think it should be legalized. The potheads would have nothing left to complain about.


----------



## Flame (Jun 1, 2012)

Marijuana is often thought of as a drug for hippies and losers. Since it's hard to feel enthusiastic about the prospects of enabling people to become hippies and losers.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 1, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


Anything that impairs your judgment is bad for you.  I know doctors generally agree that it doesn't cause long term damage, but that doesn't change the short term effects.

My comment about the schizophrenia point being invalid had nothing to do with whether weed is good or bad, I was just saying that your point is not an argument for everyone using weed.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't like weed simply because the people I know who smoke it are annoying as hell. When they aren't saying something stupid while smoking it, they're doing something stupid. I live in an area with potheads all over the place and every time one of them knocks on my door to ask for money to buy weed, it takes every ounce of me not to slam their fingers in the door or punch them in the face. Another bad experience I had was at one of my old jobs. Two other employees and I were in one of the company cars and they decided to smoke weed and since I didn't smoke it, they tried to give me a "contact high" by rolling up the windows and smoking it. The boss didn't seem to mind when I told him so I just quit. And I do personally think it's a waste of money and time if you're going to act like a jackass when you get some. There are enough stupid people and jackasses in the world without making it legal to possibly add more. I'm not saying all people who smoke weed are like that, but the ones I've encountered(many of them) are.

This is my opinion, though. To each their own.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

JoostinOnline said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > JoostinOnline said:
> ...


 Which is what? Being hungry and being more relaxed and finding today's comedians actually funny? Like I said, there aren't really any short term side effects. Maybe for people new to it, yeah, but that's like for anybody who drinks their first beer.



> My comment about the schizophrenia point being invalid had nothing to do with whether weed is good or bad, I was just saying that your point is not an argument for everyone using weed.



Eh, I worded it wrong. I was trying to say that it has numerous health benefits, and that it's used as a treatment for stuff. I just used Schizophrenia as an example.



Phoenix Goddess said:


> I don't like weed simply because the people I know who smoke it are annoying as hell. When they aren't saying something stupid while smoking it, they're doing something stupid. I live in an area with potheads all over the place and every time one of them knocks on my door to ask for money to buy weed, it takes every ounce of me not to slam their fingers in the door or punch them in the face. Another bad experience I had was at one of my old jobs. Two other employees and I were in one of the company cars and they decided to smoke weed and since I didn't smoke it, they tried to give me a "contact high" by rolling up the windows and smoking it. The boss didn't seem to mind when I told him so I just quit. And I do personally think it's a waste of money and time if you're going to act like a jackass when you get some. There are enough stupid people and jackasses in the world without making it legal to possibly add more. I'm not saying all people who smoke weed are like that, but the ones I've encountered(many of them) are.
> 
> This is my opinion, though. To each their own.



Yeah, those types of people are bad. I'm always against bumming weed or money off of people if I can't afford my own. If I run out, then tough shit for me, I just tough it out. Like I just went a whole month without a whole lot of smokes because I couldn't afford to buy more. But I didn't ask people if I could have theirs or anything. And yeah, they were trying to hotbox, the only thing though, hotboxing doesn't usually work in a car lol.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 1, 2012)

IMO we should legalize all drugs and make them super expensive thus tax everything and bam get the moneys!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2012)

it's how people use it.

You got abusers and normal users.

The abusers always ruin it for the the others.

It's the same for alcohol and tobacco and other stuff.
Same can be said for even mowing the lawn for an example (pretty far fetched but it's slightly similar)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 1, 2012)

AlanJohn said:


> IMO we should legalize all drugs and make them super expensive thus tax everything and bam get the moneys!




if you do that, it will again be sold on the streets


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 1, 2012)

It would be far easier to answer what's right with it, as the list would be far shorter. I am not against weed itself, I am against anything outside of the body that controls the way a person feels. Anytime man has used something outside of his body to change the way he feels inside, it has led to trouble, both for him and the fellow man who will end up carrying his weight once he drops out.

it leads down one of only three roads..

Jails,
Institutionas
Death.

Those who are awaiting one of the above are stricken with intense apathy which ruins all in life.

I have burried more than a dozen people from drug addiction in my life, and without fail, each of them started on weed, from thier own admission... and was heard to say, "...yeah but that only happens to 'other' people, not ME.' (in referrence to it being called a gateway drug...) Too bad they can't be hear to tell it themselves.

Just sit in 1, just 1 Narcotics Anonamous open meeting, listen to thier story, see how many tell the same story, and tell me there is nothing wrong with it.

None of the above are the result of my personal opinions, but  from people I have spoken with and burried. I could care less how and if someone wants to ruin it.

I sound like my dad..RIP, but he was right, only noticed that looking back and too late.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 1, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > IMO we should legalize all drugs and make them super expensive thus tax everything and bam get the moneys!
> ...


Exactly! The experience will be the same!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 1, 2012)

Clydefrosch said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > IMO we should legalize all drugs and make them super expensive thus tax everything and bam get the moneys!
> ...



As opposed to how it's sold now?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...



Who the fuck sells weed these days on the streets? lol. It doesn't get sold on the streets like meth or crack does lol. Well, here everybody just sells it out of their house, and has no funny creepy business going on.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 1, 2012)

I think that the US, at the very least, should emulate Portugal. It's working for them.




> Ok so let's try to have an intelligent discussion on this subject (even though aside from a dozen or so of you, that'll be impossible).


Nice. 



> -It's also been proven to reduce your chances of getting cancer by upwards of 35%.


Proof?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jun 1, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Clydefrosch said:
> 
> 
> > AlanJohn said:
> ...


But with more people taking them.  Besides, we don't need bath salts being sold at your local 7/11.

PS: In case you haven't heard, http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/05/30/security-video-shows-entire-miami-zombie-attack/


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 1, 2012)

FUCK. I had this nice long essay written out, and i accidentally pushed the back button >

Anyways. Weed isn't healthy for you. Especially when you inhale its smoke. Marijuana smoke contains carbon monoxide and tar, which, no - is not healthy. I'm not arguing there is no medical benefits. There is - like any other drug. 

I don't care if you smoke it. I just choose not to because it doesn't make me feel good. I'd rather sit down and crack open a brewsky than smoke a bowl. 

Ingesting marijuana is a different story. You don't hear about no one getting a gray lung from eatin a pot brownie  I've personally never tried ingesting it, but i'd be open to trying it as well.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 1, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> I don't like weed simply because the people I know who smoke it are annoying as hell. When they aren't saying something stupid while smoking it, they're doing something stupid. I live in an area with potheads all over the place and every time one of them knocks on my door to ask for money to buy weed, it takes every ounce of me not to slam their fingers in the door or punch them in the face. Another bad experience I had was at one of my old jobs. Two other employees and I were in one of the company cars and they decided to smoke weed and since I didn't smoke it, they tried to give me a "contact high" by rolling up the windows and smoking it. The boss didn't seem to mind when I told him so I just quit. And I do personally think it's a waste of money and time if you're going to act like a jackass when you get some. There are enough stupid people and jackasses in the world without making it legal to possibly add more. I'm not saying all people who smoke weed are like that, but the ones I've encountered(many of them) are.
> 
> This is my opinion, though. To each their own.



While those people you're talking about, the pot heads, are annoying as hell, that's not necessarily cuz of the weed. I mean, it might be, but I'm sure if you took away their weed, they'd still be annoying as hell. It's a problem of the person, not the drug. I don't personally smoke weed, however I know people who you talk about,  the - annoying as fuck - type who try bumming weed or money just to get high, then act stupid as hell. And the other type - who smoke it once in a while, every day, once a year, whatever. And aren't - annoying as fuck.


----------



## xylos (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd like to have a baby someday. That's why my girlfriend and I quit smoking


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Jun 1, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.
> ...



Ditto! Summed up everything i think about marijuana.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 1, 2012)

My personal opinion on weed? It's fine, really. As long as your mental state is strong enough to differentiate reality and your mindset. It's good in moderation, and it has helped me with my depression. Yes, really. I don't do it anymore, because it got to a point where it just didn't make sense. It's fine to do as long as it's controlled, and you know that you can't exactly do everything while on it.

The only negative I can find? Is that, like everything else? It's horrible when done too much. I've seen the effects of what it does when done everyday. My ex was just fine, until she found a group that did it everyday. It made her pretty damn close to illiterate. Granted, she was out of school.

My dead set opinion, though? Is that if tobacco is legal, weed should be too. You all can argue that it kills brain cells (it does, much like alcohol).. and it can cause (very rarely) lung problems. It's not good for people with asthma or any lung related illness/disease/virus. If marijuana is illegal, I honestly feel that tobacco and alcohol should be as well.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 1, 2012)

1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.

False. If someone goes on to doing harder drugs, they probably would have ended up doing it anyways. I know people who smoke weed and have done nothing harder. I know people who have done hard drugs before they have ever touched weed. Weed isn't the gateway.


2: People often get addicted to it. "But Hells it isn't addict-" it is. It's mentally addictive, people who use it, I think it was, 3 or so days a week start to quickly develop a mindset that makes them feel awkward when they aren't high, that they need to be high to feel right or proper. This is bad. Addiction is not a good thing.

True. It is addictive. So is alcohol, tobacco, coffee, prescription drugs, soda, other junk food.


3: It's a pointless waste of money. That's just my personal opinion though. While i'm on "my opinion" I also can't stand the smell. It makes me want to vomit.

False. Thats an opinion. Some people would see spending $20-$50 on a night at the movies or casino pointless. It's an opinion. Also, a lot of people cant stand other smells. (perfumes, cigarettes, etc. just something you have to deal with)


4: 95% of the people i've met who smoke weed are fucking annoying. I don't know if it's the weed or just the kind of person but I absolute can not STAND these people. It's probably because people make weed a lifestyle instead of an occasional passtime.

False. Don't pull arbitrary numbers out of your ass. 95% of people i've met EVER are fucking annoying. It's human nature to be annoying. Lots of people are annoying whether or not they smoke weed. I know annoying people who smoke weed, I know annoying people who don't smoke weed. I know cool people who smoke weed, I know cool people who don't smoke weed.


5: The medical excuse is pretty null and void since a very large majority of people do not smoke weed for any medicinal purposes. It's recreational.

Depends. Some people legitimately use it for medical purposes, and some just use it as an easy way to get a hold of it for recreational purposes. It's just like any prescription drug though, especially opiates (hydrocodone, oxycodone, other painkillers etc) and amphetamines (adderall, ritalin, other add meds etc)


and no, I don't smoke weed.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 1, 2012)

I smoke weed a fair bit ( Straight Green, I don't mix it with tobacco ), most days to be fair but I agree what the people against are saying. I've blazed ( Smoked Weed ) for a few years now and I can tell you that it is essentially a gateway drug , I've tried many drugs in my time and I never would have if It were not for weed but that doesn't mean it should be completely banned.

The thing that needs to happen is children from a young age need to be educated from a young age PROPERLY. Yes you always have drug talk ect in schools but they make out like a drag on a spliff will kill you or you will end up alone and poor, they make all drugs out to be a lot worse than they are. Yes most if not all have side effects just like alcohol but there are many benefits as well. If they educated people correctly and told them the pro and cons, and actually told the truth then we wouldn't be having the same problems. People have such bad thoughts weed and then when they try it surprisingly they don't die/become poor, then it makes you think what else have they been lying about.

Also as mentioned with weed being illegal it's more attractive to the younger generation, as shown in various country legalizing ( with proper controls ) actually decreases users and problems related to it, it becomes more boring effectively in the eyes of the younger generation.

The one thing that annoys me is how I could meet someone and we could both become very good friends, just like with some people on this forum and then the moment they find out I smoke weed I'm somehow now different and hated. How can you hate someone for their choices if you liked them before you knew?

Weed isn't actually bad if you don't let it become the centre of your life, you have to let it be a part of your life not what it resolves around


----------



## air2004 (Jun 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> lolweed
> Weed is for pussies. Meth is where its at.


Thats to funny


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 1, 2012)

Danny600kill said:


> I smoke weed a fair bit ( Straight Green, I don't mix it with tobacco ),


 That's all I smoke my weed with. Nothing beats a good ti-hit when you wake up. Good headrush and it's a good way to make me more awake and alert (almost weird to say that considering it's weed). But I also do bong hits of just tobacco too.


> most days to be fair but I agree what the people against are saying. I've blazed ( Smoked Weed ) for a few years now and I can tell you that it is essentially a gateway drug , I've tried many drugs in my time and I never would have if It were not for weed but that doesn't mean it should be completely banned.
> 
> See, I think weed is only a gateway drug depending on the person. Like I stated before, I smoke a lot of weed, and I have no urge at all to try any other drug. Except for Salvia, but that's cuz its legal and I really wanted to see if I would have had a video game hallucination. But nothing happened, I didn't see anything or nothing. I was still fully aware, could talk, I was just at a happy high.





Mchief298 said:


> My personal opinion on weed? It's fine, really. As long as your mental state is strong enough to differentiate reality and your mindset. It's good in moderation, and it has helped me with my depression.


 This as well. I was severely depressed. Slowly started smoking weed, and then I've found myself being more open, sociable, and willing to go out to clubs and concerts. Now I just smoke weed to have a good time.



> The only negative I can find? Is that, like everything else? It's horrible when done too much. I've seen the effects of what it does when done everyday. My ex was just fine, until she found a group that did it everyday. It made her pretty damn close to illiterate. Granted, she was out of school.


 but but but... I smoke it every day, almost all day  Nothing happens to me, well not anymore at least. When I first started I would get all stupid and shit, but now it relaxes me, I smoke some before I go to sleep, and it's just a good way to be chill


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 1, 2012)

I have nothing against weed. Hell, literally 90% of my entire damn family smokes weed. (I've had 3 cousins move to California to grow the shit, one of them who used to grow and was pretty much the main provider in Philly on a HUGE "plantation"). I've seen the effects of YEARS AND YEARS of smoking weed, and so far I'm not gonna say it's oh so bad for you...when used in a controlled manner. 3 of my uncles have been smoking pot daily for...20, 30 years or something...and I would argue that they are some of the smartest people I personally know. Albeit they can be kinda stupid and annoying, but they aren't dumber than a sack of potatoes.

My brother grows with another cousin of mine as well here in MI, smokes a bowl at least every hour and he's in a ton of debt, my parents are paying most of his bills, and he does a lot of stupid shit. It all began when he was younger, he fucked up his back, got surgery, surgery didn't help for shit to relieve pain, no pain meds did, but weed did so he got a Medical Marijuana card. So I suppose you can say I've seen kind of both sides of the "WEED IS BAD!!" "NO WEED IS COOL!".

As others have said, it is a gateway drug. "But Suprgamr232, I haven't done any other drugs and I've been smoking for # years!" So what? Still happens.

It's also addictive as well, and I feel Guild has explained that extremely well enough so I'll just leave it at that.

I also agree that a lot of people who smoke it can be annoying as fuck. "So what'd you do *pothead friend here* yesterday?" "SMOKED A GODDAMN BOWL AND A HALF AND GOT SUPER FUCKED UP AND I BOUGHT A NEW BONG AND BLAH FUCKING BLAH BLAH". That's the shit that annoys me. I don't mind if you smoke it, but don't go around telling anyone who asks. 

Also, @ShadowSoldier the 35% reduced cancer thing is wrong, it does reduce the risk for *some* cancers, but not by 35%. I don't even think there was a percentage last I knew, it was just  "It reduces cancer A B and C" I think it was like...cancer growth in the head and neck areas or something. 

tl;dr I don't smoke, weed is fine when controlled, agreeing with people, telling stories etc etc.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 1, 2012)

I love how the OP is so confident in his drug smoking habits, "I smoke it everyday", "But the weed I smoke...", "I smoke weed just for...". Bragging about smoking a drug that's still currently illegal, does not make you cool, nor should it make you FEEL cool just because you're breaking the law. Seriously, only the potheads are the ones that don't see a problem with weed. All the clean, above the influence people are the ones who have the correct outlook on weed. The majority of the people who smoke weed, smoke it for fun. They don't smoke weed just to cure certain problems with them. They smoke it to have the high feeling, which ends up making them do stupid shit. If weed was legalized, do you really want the population to go more downhill? Do you really want to see somebody walking down your street high as a kite not contributing to society? With the amount of potheads out in the world, you can basically already say weed IS legal since people are still doing it. So OP, why are you asking such a stupid question and stating that it should be legal, when you seem to be doing it anyways with no problems? There's no point in legalizing something that is already being abused nonetheless.


----------



## Yumi (Jun 2, 2012)

Its all good. As long as no one gets hurt. 

To be quite honest, i kinda use it to study.

First, I organize my stuff on a table such as the books im gonna study, pencils, pens, etc. Then have some water/tea/juice with some fruit on the side for that munchy effect.
Go to a website with lots of types of music but mostly classical/trip-hop/jazz in this event. ha. Once im all good to go, i lit it up. One puff, two puffs and three puffs. Tada!
Thus begins my studying time. 

So it depends on what people use it for. I'd prefer this over alcohol anytime.

*My exams have never been lower than a 90. Except twice. Of course this doesn't mean it will work for everyone.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Also, @ShadowSoldier the 35% reduced cancer thing is wrong, it does reduce the risk for *some* cancers, but not by 35%. I don't even think there was a percentage last I knew, it was just  "It reduces cancer A B and C" I think it was like...cancer growth in the head and neck areas or something.



I can't find the link, it was a couple months ago when I found the link, but it didn't say it would do it by exactly 35%. It said it COULD prevent it UP TO 35%,


Brian117 said:


> I love how the OP is so confident in his drug smoking habits, "I smoke it everyday", "But the weed I smoke...", "I smoke weed just for...". Bragging about smoking a drug that's still currently illegal, does not make you cool, nor should it make you FEEL cool just because you're breaking the law. Seriously, only the potheads are the ones that don't see a problem with weed. All the clean, above the influence people are the ones who have the correct outlook on weed. The majority of the people who smoke weed, smoke it for fun. They don't smoke weed just to cure certain problems with them. They smoke it to have the high feeling, which ends up making them do stupid shit. If weed was legalized, do you really want the population to go more downhill? Do you really want to see somebody walking down your street high as a kite not contributing to society? With the amount of potheads out in the world, you can basically already say weed IS legal since people are still doing it. So OP, why are you asking such a stupid question and stating that it should be legal, when you seem to be doing it anyways with no problems? There's no point in legalizing something that is already being abused nonetheless.





a) It's not bragging, it's stating and actually using me as an example, and not just going "my friend" or something stupid everytime. And I'm not saying it to be cool, so please, get off your high horse your majesty.
b) It's not breaking the law if it's legal for us in this certain case (personal reasons, but it's not illegal at our work).
c) Again, if you read the thread, I stated that I don't do stupid shit or am a stereotypical stoner.
d) The world doesn't need Weed to make it go down hill, it's doing just fine on it's own.
e) I walk down the street high as a kite all the time. I also drive, and work high as hell too. And guess what, I'm sure I contribute a hell of a lot more to this country than you do for yours.

f)


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, @ShadowSoldier the 35% reduced cancer thing is wrong, it does reduce the risk for *some* cancers, but not by 35%. I don't even think there was a percentage last I knew, it was just  "It reduces cancer A B and C" I think it was like...cancer growth in the head and neck areas or something.
> ...



You are so fucking cool man. Teach me to be like you PLEASE! 

I guess nothing affects you huh? I guess just because it doesn't affect you, it doesn't affect anybody else. You are god. Wow so cool.

EDIT: Also, why are you so mad stop being mad. Go smoke your precious weed and "relax" (as you think it is in your mind).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

Shano56 said:


> 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.
> 
> False. If someone goes on to doing harder drugs, they probably would have ended up doing it anyways. I know people who smoke weed and have done nothing harder. I know people who have done hard drugs before they have ever touched weed. Weed isn't the gateway.



This isn't entirely true or false, generally it depends on your social class, as basic as that may seem. Generally higher class people won't get into situations where other drugs are around. They'll usually get weed via a proxy or something like that. Lower class people however will usually be closer or involve themselves with people who have access to more drugs. Weed for them is absolutely a gateway drug. People think "It's just weed there's nothing wrong with that" and when they're offered the next drug (because having the connections to get weed directly often means having the connects for other drugs) they think "why not".

Where I live, it's generally upper-middle class and weed is a huge thing around here. I hear about people I would never think of smoking weed. A kid in my school is going to Harvard and the other day I heard that he was a major pot smoker. Of course there are some generally "lower class" people here who do smoke pot but there's a distinction. They look like the people who will enjoy drinking and would get themselves into something worse than weed while the upper class people will not get into these situations.

Weed can still absolutely be a gateway drug.

Also, on the whole medical marijuana thing, it pisses me off in general. You insult medical marijuana and they equate it to punching a person with cancer in the face. You know what, cancer patients deserve it if it really helps them. And I believe it does. But the system itself is incredibly broken and there are plenty of people who abuse it just to get free legal weed. Then there's also people who think pot is some sort of "miracle drug" that seemingly cures anything and people try to act like it'll make you live forever. It's not super healthy and there's plenty of issues that come with the drug that aren't strictly chemical. As mentioned, paranoia which equals stress, the infamous "munchies" often lead to a lot of eating of probably less-than-health foods, and apathy, a lot of things that end up being a slippery slope. There's a fair share of people who can smoke pot casually but there are probably more people who end up making it their life, to a point where they're almost nonfunctional when they're not stoned. People who have no motivation and just want to get stoned every day. I've seen kids in my school, kids I used to know and be friends with, go from bright young kids when we were younger to slipping into an abyss in high school. And it's not because they're somehow naturally inclined to, pot played a major part in it.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 2, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> You are so fucking cool man. Teach me to be like you PLEASE!
> 
> I guess nothing affects you huh? I guess just because it doesn't affect you, it doesn't affect anybody else. You are god. Wow so cool.
> 
> EDIT: Also, why are you so mad stop being mad. Go smoke your precious weed and "relax" (as you think it is in your mind).


Z.Z You and several other people in this topic don't know what the phrase, "civilized discussion" means, do you? I.E. Respecting other peoples opinions, and discerning facts from said opinions. I think you're confusing your opinion with fact. The people who stay sober most likely have differing opinions. I know for one, I've been sober all my life, and I fully support legalization of weed. I don't discriminate against people who like smoking, even if it isn't my cup of tea. You need to chill out and let him express himself in the civilized manner he's been conducting himself in.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > You are so fucking cool man. Teach me to be like you PLEASE!
> ...



Civilized manner? Have you not read any of his posts in this thread?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Civilized manner? Have you not read any of his posts in this thread?



I dunno if you're supporting or going against Sterling but Brian kinda just came into this thread and went "OH YOU'RE A REAL BIG MAN SHADOW SOLDIER COME AT ME BRO". I mean I've disagreed with ShadowSoldier on this topic from time to time here but we've kept it chill.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, @ShadowSoldier the 35% reduced cancer thing is wrong, it does reduce the risk for *some* cancers, but not by 35%. I don't even think there was a percentage last I knew, it was just  "It reduces cancer A B and C" I think it was like...cancer growth in the head and neck areas or something.
> ...





Sterling said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > You are so fucking cool man. Teach me to be like you PLEASE!
> ...



Y U HAV 2 ALWAYS BE RITE?...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > *civilized manner he's been conducting himself in.*



No offense but what you did is kinda like when you run up to your brother as a kid, slap him in the face, and then go cry to your mom when he slaps you back. You came in here and said "WOW YOU THINK YOU'RE SO COOL" and were being generally disrespectful and some people don't take other people's shit.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Sterling said:
> ...



Oh come on, you're going to sit there, in your chair, and say publicly, that he wasn't bragging or trying to show off having to state in every one of his posts what he uses his weed for? When it's all in his first post? Oh god, Guild...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Personally I have nothing againts weed, but I get the impression that this thread was not started to have a discussion but to "agree with the OP or be called close-minded in every other case". The OP needs to realize that this is a controversial matter and that not everyone will be so lax about it - it's not a reason to start calling people names such as:



ShadowSoldier said:


> You're an idiot (...) can't understand jack shit (...) You're a god damned fool.



If ShadowSoldier wants a civilized debate then he should only contest posts that are invalid from a factual standpoint, aka, posts that are "wrong" not because of a difference in opinion but because of factual, scientific evidence that disprove them.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 2, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Oh come on, you're going to sit there, in your chair, and say publicly, that he wasn't bragging or trying to show off having to state in every one of his posts what he uses his weed for? When it's all in his first post? Oh god, Guild...



I didn't find it as such. I have friends who smoke weed proudly and those that don't and he didn't strike me as the "proud" type. Well, not saying he was ashamed of it, but there's people who go out of their way to be like incredibly on about weed. Their the rasta guys who go "LEGALIZE WEED MAN!" and don't really give a good argument towards it other than "I want to get high but I don't want the pigs to get me".

Like if you were to brag about weed it'd go like...

"Man, I smoke so much weed. Like every day. Hell I even light up before [school/work/etc]. I can't do X without getting blazed first. Pot is so cool."

Someone who doesn't brag about it is more like...

"Yeah, I smoke weed, usually on a daily basis, but I like/don't like it for X, Y, and Z and want to know what others think."

If he had intense pride or wanted to brag about it he'd go into attack dog mode when there was a single opponent to his argument. But he hasn't. Well, until you kinda provoked him. If you worded it to be a bit different then he wouldn't go attack dog on you. Even a "honestly, and no offense here, you sound a bit pretentious with your weed habits, and here's why I think that" not "Wow you think you're so cool kid".

EDIT: Okay on a second read the OP does sound a bit pretentious but I just think it was bad wording. Honestly pot smoking is so widespread that bragging about it is like bragging about owning a laptop. Not everyone has one but a shit load of people do nowadays.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 2, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Brian117 said:
> ...


He likes to spread the good feelings? He just doesn't want anybody trashing his lifestyle. Which I can sympathize with. You can disagree with him. You can talk to him. Just don't just walk in and disrespect him.



Foxi4 said:


> Personally I have nothing againts weed, but I get the impression that this thread was not started to have a discussion but to "agree with the OP or be called close-minded in every other case". The OP needs to realize that this is a controversial matter and that not everyone will be so lax about it - it's not a reason to start calling people names such as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll admit, the first insult was uncalled for, but beyond that it seemed they were only retorts.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...



It seems as if he is trying to influence people to go out and try weed if they haven't already. One of his posts was discussing the matter of prices, and where he buys it. The other posts are all him talking about how it helps him, as if weed will do the same for some other person.

If he didn't want anybody trashing his lifestyle, he should know this is a public forum where opinions are widely different. Did he expect all of GBAtemp to be potheads and agree with him so he can continue feeling good about smoking weed?


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jun 2, 2012)

For me, it's just a case of something that's bad for you is still bad for you; for a while my friends were smoking the stuff 24/7 and they were really irritating to be with then they laid off the stuff for a little and calmed down to the point where I actually liked hanging out with them again. As for the social stigma, well it's just typical conservatism, I pretty much agree with everything Guild said already as far as why I wouldn't mind having it be legal, at this point you think the issue wouldn't be so controversial, but it still is. Also the above the influence commercials are retarded, exaggerated pieces of garbage for the most part in my opinion, and I've never had a drink or drug in my life, but those commercials just infuriate me.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 2, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> It seems as if he is trying to influence people to go out and try weed if they haven't already. One of his posts was discussing the matter of prices, and where he buys it. The other posts are all him talking about how it helps him, as if weed will do the same for some other person.


Does it matter? Its not your place to say what someone should and shouldn't do. If he's passionate about something, and someone wants to try it, you can't say anything against it.


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems as if he is trying to influence people to go out and try weed if they haven't already. One of his posts was discussing the matter of prices, and where he buys it. The other posts are all him talking about how it helps him, as if weed will do the same for some other person.
> ...



Smoking weed isn't something to be passionate about. And if he feels it should be, then that weed must be working and being proof of it being harmful.


----------



## VashTS (Jun 2, 2012)

what you don't see is that its a drug and you are an addict. i've been there and done it. smoked weed for 6-7 years, smoked cigarettes for 10, drank for a couple of those years as well, now that im clean and on track, it feels amazing to not have the "veil" that drugs place over you.


say what you want about being addicted to weed, its a drug and you need it. thats addiction. its fun don't get me wrong i got nothing against people smoking weed, i'm all for legalization. but you are a drug user and most people are addicts who do it. if you buy cigarettes or weed (or any drug) instead of the essentials in life then you need to refocus you attentions.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sterling said:


> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems as if he is trying to influence people to go out and try weed if they haven't already. One of his posts was discussing the matter of prices, and where he buys it. The other posts are all him talking about how it helps him, as if weed will do the same for some other person.
> ...


I beg to differ. Both the pro's and con's have to be presented - you can't just say "yeah, go ahead". If someone's passionate about jumping from windows, you don't exactly encourage that, do you?

My point is, you can't put one opinion on the pedestal because it's typically liberal and the other in the trash because it's conservative - they're both partially right. Weed is not particularily harmful, it practically can't be overdosed, it has certain medicinal effects and it's less _biologically _addictive than tobocco, but Brian also has a point - it is _psychologically addictive_ due to high it gives, it may be harmful if not used in moderation, it does have side-effects like any psychoactive substance - increased anxiety being among them, it does affect your co-ordination negatively so it should not be used when driving or using any kind of machinery or in any situation when it could cause harm to someone.

You wouldn't advertise becoming an alcoholic or a tobocco smoker, so why advertise smoking weed? Everything should be used in moderation and everything should be the user's choice.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 2, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Brian117 said:
> ...


Why not? Its been proven to be about as dangerous as legal drugs if not less. It makes him feel good, keeps him social, and from what I understand he keeps everything under control. Have you tried it? At any rate, whether or not he's passionate about it has nothing to do with what's your business and what isn't.




Foxi4 said:


> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> > Brian117 said:
> ...


Correct, but my point is that he just came in here and bashed the OP. If he'd have presented his opinions and arguments in a civilized manner in the first place, I wouldn't have even replied in the first place.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't read any posts other than the first one, so apologies if this has been said already. From what I understand, Weed is illegal because it cuts into many paper businesses since weed is a cheaper alternative. Many people wonder why something like Cigarettes is legal but weed is not. That is one of the reasons.


----------



## Alex221 (Jun 2, 2012)

im not a chronic weed smoker but i am going to say that it really helps when i have a migrane or when i have trouble sleeping


----------



## Chalky94 (Jun 2, 2012)

Just going to throw this opinion out there. 
Marijuana should be legalised for, in my opinion, these two reasons. 
a) If all marijuana was grown by private companies, the product would be of the highest quality, because companies are out to make a profit, and if there is competition in that market, then people are going to buy off which ever company sells the best product. This leads to a point of taxation, the government can tax this product, the same they do on alcohol and tobacco, and generate more capital for which the government can spend on other public service etc.
b) At the moment, people are giving their to money criminals, mostly, which will in more cases than not end up on being spent on other illegal substances, or for illegal activities. 

I don't really know, just thought I would ramble on, because I am all in favour of marijuana.
I would write more, but you know..I have this joint to finish


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> (1) -Weed is used as a treatment for people with Schizophrenia.
> (2)-People who smoke weed tend to have far less headaches.
> (3)-People who smoke it tend to be a buttload healthier than people who just smoke tobacco.
> (4)-There hasn't been a single case of someone overdosing and dying from weed.
> (5)-It's also been proven to reduce your chances of getting cancer by upwards of 35%.


1) This made me laugh pretty hard. Patients were given cannabidiol, which is a compound found in marijuana. It's not "weed". [Source, likely the same source as you] Infact, adolescents who use marijuana are at a heightened risk of schizophrenia. And "*Experts estimate that between 8% and 13% of all schizophrenia cases are linked to marijuna / cannabis use during teen years...*". [Source]
2) Source? Googling just brings in results that say that marijuana use *causes *headaches and sleeping problems. Infact, googling both "weed reduces frequency of headaches" and "weed causes headaches" gives this as the first result.
3) While cigarettes are indeed more detrimental to health, what does it have to do with weed? Is it because tobacco is legalised and weed isn't? It's nothing short of amazing that tobacco hasn't been illegalised already. Weed shouldn't be legalised because tobacco is legal and worse for your physical health. The issue is far more complex than just physical health.
4) Lack of death and overdose doesn't mean that it's not harmful in other ways. That's like saying "butter is good because it has never spontaneously detonated and leveled a building".
5) Source? And, really? Cancer? Not any specific kind of cancer? Just...all cancers? Wowzers!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > (5)-It's also been proven to reduce your chances of getting cancer by upwards of 35%.
> ...


Let me clarify - cannabis does not "cure" cancer nor does it reduce chances of getting it, it inhibits the growth and spread of cancerous cells, meaning that it slows it down considerably and it is used for that purpose in certain states. That actually is a scientific fact.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


All cancerous cells? Or just head/neck cancers? All I'm finding is head/neck cancers. Not that head and neck cancers are insignificant or anything, infact it's quite amazing. It doesn't support public legalisation of marijiuana at all though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Puppy_Washer said:
> ...


I found research about breast, brain, lung, head/neck areas and cervical cancer on the very first page of the search - it appears to be relatively multi-purpose. Google "Cannabis Cancer Inhibitor" and you should get a truckload of results.


----------



## Urza (Jun 2, 2012)

In an ideal world, tobacco and alcohol would be illegal too.

We have learned that that is of course not a realistic possibility, from our governments' original attempt at prohibition to marijuana's federal status today. All banning does is sweep everything under the table and out to dark alleys and street corners (or to your friend "Jimmy" who has a "source", hopefully not laced with lead or antifreeze). It takes money away from legitimate farmers and gives it to gangsters.

People will get their fix regardless, so better to have everything above board and regulated.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Urza said:


> In an ideal world, tobacco and alcohol would be illegal too.
> 
> We have learned that that is of course not a realistic possibility, from our governments' original attempt at prohibition to marijuana's federal status today. All banning does is sweep everything under the table and out to dark alleys and street corners (or to your friend "Jimmy" who has a "source", hopefully not laced with lead or antifreeze). It takes money away from legitimate farmers and gives it to gangsters.
> 
> People will get their fix regardless, so better to have everything above board and regulated.


Very much so. Legalizing it would create numerous new work places and naturally would increase the quality of the end product while simultainously taking away money from the mob.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 2, 2012)

Urza said:


> People will get their fix regardless, so better to have everything above board and regulated.


Apply that logic to heroin, crack cocaine, and meth.

But anyway, weed will then be advertised and marketed. Also, whos to say that the big bad meanie gangsters won't continue their trade, just beating the prices of official distributers? These people don't just shrivel up and die when you legalise their products. Criminals are generally *very *skilled at adapting.

I dislike this entire argument because, from my view, it seems to not be fueled by what's right, or what's best for their society and country.
It seems to simply be fueled by the selfish urge to want to smoke weed without fear of being busted, or their dealer being busted.

But, that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> But anyway, weed will then be advertised and marketed.


Not necessarily. Look at Poland - it is forbidden to advertise harmful substances such as cigarettes or high volume alcohol in Poland in forms other than merch, like lighters or shot glasses in pubs. You don't get to see any adverts of that kind, at all. The only alcohol that may be advertised is beer, and still they have to slap the "I'm sober when I'm driving" signs all around the place. The fact that the distribution of something is legal doesn't mean that it requires advertising - how would you brand and advertise weed?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> how would you brand and advertise weed?


That'd be a fun project for high school. So many answers!



Foxi4 said:


> Not necessarily. Look at Poland - it is forbidden to advertise harmful substances such as cigarettes or high volume alcohol in Poland in forms other than merch, like lighters or shot glasses in pubs. You don't get to see any adverts of that kind, at all. The only alcohol that may be advertised is beer, and still they have to slap the "I'm sober when I'm driving" signs all around the place. The fact that the distribution of something is legal doesn't mean that it requires advertising - how would you brand and advertise weed?


Poland isn't America (which I'm assuming is the main country that we're talking about), but I'll admit that there is a possibility that advertising may be barred with legalisation within the US, but with a product with such immense potential profit to be made, and the, you know, strong capitalistic nature of America, I have my doubts.


----------



## Urza (Jun 2, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Urza said:
> 
> 
> > People will get their fix regardless, so better to have everything above board and regulated.
> ...


The world exists in shades of grey, not black and white. Harder drugs have a much more immediate and detrimental health impact with little to no legitimate use-cases. If the government legalized suicide, would you suggest they legalize murder as well?

As for resilient gangsters, it's true. Crime will persist no matter what. With additional competition however, and as you say, they will likely have to lower prices to compete. There are also many people completely willing to spend a larger sum of money to guarantee a legitimate source. That means less profits for the gangs.

Going back to your qualifier for a moment, you claim "criminals are generally *very *skilled at adapting". I don't disagree. If you use that as justification for not making any attempt to combat them however, you might as well abolish law altogether and let said criminals run the place.

Disclaimer: As stated in my previous post, I'm not a fan of recreational drug use in any form.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 2, 2012)

I have no interest in weed whatsoever... at the same time, though, I think that the laws in place against it are way too extreme. It seems that people are quick to demonize marijuana and ignore anyone who argues otherwise; without some openness, there is no way we as a society can seriously consider the actual risks and benefits it offers.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay there are waaay too many posts for me to reply to, so I'm just going to do it here then go on about my discussion. So quoted people, you're in the spoilers:

Guild:


Spoiler






Guild McCommunist said:


> Weed *can* still absolutely be a gateway drug.


That's the keyword there. It can be, but so can anything else. Coffee might as well be a gateway drink to energy drinks which are harmful for you.



Guild McCommunist said:


> EDIT: Okay on a second read the OP does sound a bit pretentious but I just think it was bad wording.



Maybe it was bad wording on my part, if it is I apologize. I didn't mean for it to come out as such.



Foxi:


Spoiler






Foxi4 said:


> Personally I have nothing againts weed, but I get the impression that this thread was not started to have a discussion but to "agree with the OP or be called close-minded in every



Not really. I wanted a discussion. Hence why I didn't go off on the people who posted saying it's bad. I accepted what they had to say no problem.



Brian117


Spoiler






Brian117 said:


> Smoking weed isn't something to be passionate about. And if he feels it should be, then that weed must be working and being proof of it being harmful.



Even though you didn't bring on the me being passionate about it part, I'm just going to say that I'm not passionate about it, I just do it as a past time, it helps me focus, brings out the better in me, and really has changed me for the better. Just because someone feels that way, doesn't mean they're wrong. Before I started smoking, I was a shut in guy who stayed home every night and played games by himself. Then I started smoking, and all of a sudden I became a more sociable person, a fun guy to be hang out with, and have found that I have many talents that I never would have found out otherwise.



Brian117 said:


> You are so fucking cool man. Teach me to be like you PLEASE!
> 
> I guess nothing affects you huh? I guess just because it doesn't affect you, it doesn't affect anybody else. You are god. Wow so cool.
> 
> EDIT: Also, why are you so mad stop being mad. Go smoke your precious weed and "relax" (as you think it is in your mind).


Okay sure, I probably shouldn't have called you a jackass, but before you bash me, look at the very first post of yours in this thread. Notice this thread started going downhill right after you posted? I was able to keep calm with Guild and actually discuss things with him. And hell, me and Guild have argued quite a bit in the past. Let me show you what your post was:



Brian117 said:


> I love how the OP is so confident in his drug smoking habits, "I smoke it everyday", "But the weed I smoke...", "I smoke weed just for...". Bragging about smoking a drug that's still currently illegal, does not make you cool, nor should it make you FEEL cool just because you're breaking the law. Seriously, only the potheads are the ones that don't see a problem with weed. All the clean, above the influence people are the ones who have the correct outlook on weed. The majority of the people who smoke weed, smoke it for fun. They don't smoke weed just to cure certain problems with them. They smoke it to have the high feeling, which ends up making them do stupid shit. If weed was legalized, do you really want the population to go more downhill? Do you really want to see somebody walking down your street high as a kite not contributing to society? With the amount of potheads out in the world, you can basically already say weed IS legal since people are still doing it. So OP, why are you asking such a stupid question and stating that it should be legal, when you seem to be doing it anyways with no problems? There's no point in legalizing something that is already being abused nonetheless.



You expect me not to go out? Hell, everybody else in this thread is having an intelligent discussion, even with you. But your posts just come off as you being a dick and in a bad mood today.



Brian117 said:


> Oh come on, you're going to sit there, in your chair, and say publicly, that he wasn't bragging or trying to show off having to state in every one of his posts what he uses his weed for? When it's all in his first post? Oh god, Guild...



That's not bragging dude. Stop classifying it as that and learn the definition of bragging.



Brian117 said:


> It seems as if he is trying to influence people to go out and try weed if they haven't already. One of his posts was discussing the matter of prices, and where he buys it. The other posts are all him talking about how it helps him, as if weed will do the same for some other person.
> 
> If he didn't want anybody trashing his lifestyle, he should know this is a public forum where opinions are widely different. Did he expect all of GBAtemp to be potheads and agree with him so he can continue feeling good about smoking weed?



Influence people? Uh no. If I was to influence people, I'd smoke a bowl right now and say "Hey guys, weed is the shit. Nobody dies from it, it's awesome. It's better than being drunk. Everybody should try it". But I didn't. Discussing the prices? Did you read the discussion? Guild mentioned video games and brought up the price of them, I brought up the price of weed that we pay, I also just said "we buy it from one person for the last couple years".

And so what if I discuss how it helps me. Big whoop. It helps me, it doesn't help everybody, get over it. I didn't say it helped everybody, I said it helps me. You're blowing everything out of proportion.



Sterling


Spoiler






Sterling said:


> Does it matter? Its not your place to say what someone should and shouldn't do. If he's passionate about something, and someone wants to try it, you can't say anything against it.



I'm not passionate about it. It's just a past time for me, like playing video games or watching childhood movies.



Pyromanic:


Spoiler






pyromaniac123 said:


> Civilized manner? Have you not read any of his posts in this thread?



There's nothing wrong with my posts except for when Brian came in. Every other post has been calm and in a discussion with everybody else. Hell, I'm not even going off on you. Just brian because he came in here and couldn't post an actual response without bashing me.



Now, back on topic:



Puppy_Washer said:


> 1) This made me laugh pretty hard. Patients were given cannabidiol, which is a compound found in marijuana. It's not "weed". [Source, likely the same source as you] Infact, adolescents who use marijuana are at a heightened risk of schizophrenia. And "*Experts estimate that between 8% and 13% of all schizophrenia cases are linked to marijuna / cannabis use during teen years...*". [Source]
> 2) Source? Googling just brings in results that say that marijuana use *causes *headaches and sleeping problems. Infact, googling both "weed reduces frequency of headaches" and "weed causes headaches" gives this as the first result.
> 3) While cigarettes are indeed more detrimental to health, what does it have to do with weed? Is it because tobacco is legalised and weed isn't? It's nothing short of amazing that tobacco hasn't been illegalised already. Weed shouldn't be legalised because tobacco is legal and worse for your physical health. The issue is far more complex than just physical health.
> 4) Lack of death and overdose doesn't mean that it's not harmful in other ways. That's like saying "butter is good because it has never spontaneously detonated and leveled a building".
> 5) Source? And, really? Cancer? Not any specific kind of cancer? Just...all cancers? Wowzers!



Again, it's been a while since I seen the link. I most likely read it wrong, and if I did, then shit, I fucked up. But I know for a fact I did read it's used as a treatment to help calm schizo's down.

Also, you can ask a lot of weed smokers in person, probably the best way to get the info, but it does help people sleep and is a great way to get rid of headaches (just like sex is).

And I'm not sure what kind of cancer, I'm sure the article I read mentioned what kind of cancer, but all I remember is it saying cancer. Apologies.





triassic911 said:


> I didn't read any posts other than the first one, so apologies if this has been said already. From what I understand, Weed is illegal because it cuts into many paper businesses since weed is a cheaper alternative. Many people wonder why something like Cigarettes is legal but weed is not. That is one of the reasons.



Paper business? Why? I'm confused by this, how would weed affect the paper businesses?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Paper business? Why? I'm confused by this, how would weed affect the paper businesses?


Just gonna answer this question, apparently you've never heard of the vast, various uses for marijuana besides smoking it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp

EDIT: Fun fact, apparently the first draft of the Declaration of Independence was written on Hemp paper.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Paper business? Why? I'm confused by this, how would weed affect the paper businesses?
> ...



I knew it was used as paper, but I didn't know it still is.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't read any posts other than the first one, so apologies if this has been said already. From what I understand, Weed is illegal because it cuts into many paper businesses since weed is a cheaper alternative. Many people wonder why something like Cigarettes is legal but weed is not. That is one of the reasons.
> ...


Because hemp is like the bamboo plant of the west. It can be grown pretty much anywhere, requires very little attention and makes great paper. Even the cheap plants make great paper.


----------



## Fibrizo (Jun 2, 2012)

drugs are bad mkay


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > ShadowSoldier said:
> ...


Not so much in the US, but hemp is still used in TONS of products outside the US. It's so cheap to grow and has TONS of uses. Just look at the uses in that Wikipedia article, so much can be done with hemp so cheaply. And we as humans have been using it for YEARS AND YEARS AND DAMN SON YEARS.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 2, 2012)

Fibrizo said:


> drugs are bad mkay


depends which drug youre talking about. you have to remember that medicine is drug too. and i bet you like using them when you get sick


----------



## Vampire Lied (Jun 2, 2012)

Other than it being illegal in my neck of the woods, I can only think of 2 other reasons not to smoke it.
The supposed unknown harmful chemicals/elements contained within (or released when smoked) and the fact that smoking anything is bad for you.
Other than that, I can't stand the smell.
I don't mind if other ppl do it, just not around me.
It being the mildest drug I know of, its not a horrible thing for ppl to consume compared to the likes of crystal.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 2, 2012)

As a pure society person, I believe everything that I am told and weed is wrong... That's what is wrong with weed.

I can make up anything that remotely sounds bad about weed and force mindless masses to support it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 2, 2012)

Zetta_x said:


> As a pure society person, I believe everything that I am told and weed is wrong... That's what is wrong with weed.
> 
> I can make up anything that remotely sounds bad about weed and force mindless masses to support it.



Yea, that's just about how a lot of opinions are formed.. sadly...


----------



## smile72 (Jun 2, 2012)

I myself despise weed, but I believe that and every other drug should be legal (cocaine, PCP, heroin, etc.) let people do what they want. If they want to slowly (or quickly) kill themselves that's their problem.


----------



## tatripp (Jun 2, 2012)

I have never smoked weed. I have been offered it many times. I drink here and there and I have smoked a few cigars and hookah a few times.
I got in an argument about the legalization of pot with my girlfriend. I was for the legalization and she was against it. She found statistics that said that people who smoked weed often became schizophrenic later in life. I told her it is more natural and better than tobacco.
I don't know why the government and politicians hate weed so much. Republicans hate it because it is a drug. I can't figure out why Democrats hate it cuz they could tax it and hippies, poor people, and many other liberals smoke it like crazy. Libertarians want it legalized because it is less government control.

I will never smoke it because most people I know who smoke it a lot have very low motivation. They are satisfied with living at home for a long time. I haven't seen any scientific study that weed lowers someone's motivation but that is why I won't use it. I am aware that it is possible that these people smoke weed because they don't have any motivation. I voted yes on legalizing it in California, but I'm not sure I would vote the same way next time. I always hear people saying that it isn't nearly as bad for you as cigarettes or even alcohol, but my psychology 101 professor told me it does physically change the brain (i'm not sure I believe it). In order for me to vote to legalize it again, I will have to have some actual valid studies saying that it isn't too harmful. I am for letting people make their own choices, even if they are bad as long as I don't have to pay for it, it isn't a crime against humanity, and that children or others who can't defend themselves won't be put in harms way.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Shano56 said:
> 
> 
> > 1: It's a gateway drug. Fact. It leads many, many people to end up trying harmful drugs. Or people end up smoking it laced with some harmful shit.
> ...



Okay, you are right. Weed can be a gateway drug (can, not is, not isn't). Depends on the person I guess. Cigarettes, alcohol, and other substances also contribute however.




triassic911 said:


> I didn't read any posts other than the first one, so apologies if this has been said already. From what I understand, Weed is illegal because it cuts into many paper businesses since weed is a cheaper alternative. Many people wonder why something like Cigarettes is legal but weed is not. That is one of the reasons.



You are thinking of hemp, not canibis. Read here for more information: http://www.iamshaman.com/hemp/hemp.htm

Yes I have heard that the large paper manufacturer used politics and a lot of their money to put a blockade on and illegalize hemp (and thus the weed people like to smoke) for obvious business reasons. I'm not sure if thats true, or if it is, or if it just plays part. I don't really care to be honest, but yeah, just clearing the facts for you


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 2, 2012)

One thing to consider that I haven't seen directly mentioned in this thread yet (a few nods to the idea but not the psychology behind it) is something I heard a while back about constant chronic use and its effect on the brain.  No sources to back this up, sorry, so you'll have to take the second-hand knowledge here.

If you've taken an introductory course in Psychology, you are likely familiar with the various stages of sleep -- five stages, with the fifth one being REM sleep.  Anyway, stage one is the first one you enter right as you go to bed and is associated with alpha brain waves, lasting somewhere around 7-10 minutes.  In this time you are about half-asleep and can still be easily woken up, but you're groggy.  Further, deeper sleep states are associated with lower-Hertz levels of brain waves (going down to beta, theta, delta etc) which correspond to lower overall brain activity.

If the information I heard is correct, there was a study that measured the normal "waking" brain wave levels of both nonsmokers and those who have smoked on a constant basis for a period of years.  They found that the chronic smokers had high levels of alpha brain waves when compared to the nonsmokers.  In other words, the chronic smokers were constantly in a half-asleep state even during their normal waking lives.

There was also another study I vaguely remember showing that weed is actually physically addictive, not just mentally, which is contrary to every stoner testimonial I've ever heard.  They gave lab mice some THC and measured how it "wore off" over a period of hours/days.  They found that the reason the mice didn't normally feel any withdrawal symptoms was because the brain actually stored enough THC from the initial application that even after a period of time, it was still releasing it into their bodies so they didn't notice.  After blocking a hormone that prevented the THC from sticking in the brain for so long, the mice showed signs of withdrawal symptoms (twitchiness, irritability, etc).

Again, I don't have sources for these studies, and I don't remember if this information came from my Psych book or from DUI school or counseling (long story, don't ask) so I don't know how biased the information is, but I found it fascinating nonetheless.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't smoke weed...I've done it a few times but it never did anything for me. That being said I know plenty of total "dumb stoners" whos lifes ambition is to be high. On the other hand I know a few highly intelligent individuals who smoke weed pretty much daily to relax who don't get dumb when they do, it really comes down to personality. I would rather be around someone who smokes weed than someone who smokes cigarettes because at least weed doesn't make your clothes smell like dog crap.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 2, 2012)

RchUncleSkeleton said:


> (...) I would rather be around someone who smokes weed than someone who smokes cigarettes because at least weed doesn't make your clothes smell like dog crap.


Except weed really stinks.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 2, 2012)

smile72 said:


> I myself despise weed, but I believe that and every other drug should be legal (cocaine, PCP, heroin, etc.) let people do what they want. If they want to slowly (or quickly) kill themselves that's their problem.



Except people on drugs tend to harm _other _people. I can even name a few instances that happened to people close to me. Legalizing drugs would just make it so, so much worse.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 2, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I myself despise weed, but I believe that and every other drug should be legal (cocaine, PCP, heroin, etc.) let people do what they want. If they want to slowly (or quickly) kill themselves that's their problem.
> ...



fixed that for you.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 2, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> RchUncleSkeleton said:
> 
> 
> > (...) I would rather be around someone who smokes weed than someone who smokes cigarettes because at least weed doesn't make your clothes smell like dog crap.
> ...


Depends on the weed I think. I've been in a room with my bro who smokes the dankiest of the dank weed and...I must admit, he smells pretty damn nice. I've also been in a room with some high-school stoner who gets shitty weed and he kinda smelt like shit...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 2, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> > smile72 said:
> ...



I love how nitpicky people are in this thread. Well, just the supporters anyway. I noticed that every time someone quoted me for a reason other than agreeing with me.
You know what I meant, obviously I didn't mean every single person using every single fucking drug. Use common sense. There's literally no need to postcount+1 and "fix" it.
It's annoying, take my name out of the quote or something so I don't waste my life reading such a waste of post, thanks.
(if I sound annoyed, it's because i've gotten about 20+ notifications from this thread, and far too many of them being nitpicking bullshit because that's the only counter argument I guess, it's getting tiresome)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 2, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Hells Malice said:
> ...



Nitpicking. Yeah, I'm not even going to touch that one. Look, if you didn't want people to to make a counterpoint to your points, you shouldn't even have posted in this thread. plain and simple. It's the nature of a discussion.


----------



## Die Antwoord (Jun 2, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> I don't like weed simply because the people I know who smoke it are annoying as hell. When they aren't saying something stupid while smoking it, they're doing something stupid. I live in an area with potheads all over the place and every time one of them knocks on my door to ask for money to buy weed, it takes every ounce of me not to slam their fingers in the door or punch them in the face. Another bad experience I had was at one of my old jobs. Two other employees and I were in one of the company cars and they decided to smoke weed and since I didn't smoke it, they tried to give me a "contact high" by rolling up the windows and smoking it. The boss didn't seem to mind when I told him so I just quit. And I do personally think it's a waste of money and time if you're going to act like a jackass when you get some. There are enough stupid people and jackasses in the world without making it legal to possibly add more. I'm not saying all people who smoke weed are like that, but the ones I've encountered(many of them) are.
> 
> This is my opinion, though. To each their own.



lol I'm sure hotboxing doesn't even work, i've been in rooms/car full of weed smokers, it doesn't even affect me, people that say it does are just desperate or something.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 2, 2012)

Die Antwoord said:


> Phoenix Goddess said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like weed simply because the people I know who smoke it are annoying as hell. When they aren't saying something stupid while smoking it, they're doing something stupid. I live in an area with potheads all over the place and every time one of them knocks on my door to ask for money to buy weed, it takes every ounce of me not to slam their fingers in the door or punch them in the face. Another bad experience I had was at one of my old jobs. Two other employees and I were in one of the company cars and they decided to smoke weed and since I didn't smoke it, they tried to give me a "contact high" by rolling up the windows and smoking it. The boss didn't seem to mind when I told him so I just quit. And I do personally think it's a waste of money and time if you're going to act like a jackass when you get some. There are enough stupid people and jackasses in the world without making it legal to possibly add more. I'm not saying all people who smoke weed are like that, but the ones I've encountered(many of them) are.
> ...



mental factor haha. It's a placebo effect. They might feel something, but the brain probably makes most of it up


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 2, 2012)

Die Antwoord said:


> Phoenix Goddess said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like weed simply because the people I know who smoke it are annoying as hell. When they aren't saying something stupid while smoking it, they're doing something stupid. I live in an area with potheads all over the place and every time one of them knocks on my door to ask for money to buy weed, it takes every ounce of me not to slam their fingers in the door or punch them in the face. Another bad experience I had was at one of my old jobs. Two other employees and I were in one of the company cars and they decided to smoke weed and since I didn't smoke it, they tried to give me a "contact high" by rolling up the windows and smoking it. The boss didn't seem to mind when I told him so I just quit. And I do personally think it's a waste of money and time if you're going to act like a jackass when you get some. There are enough stupid people and jackasses in the world without making it legal to possibly add more. I'm not saying all people who smoke weed are like that, but the ones I've encountered(many of them) are.
> ...



Nope, Hotboxing doesn't work for one very good reason. When you inhale the smoke into your lungs, most, if not all of the THC is absorbed into the body before exhaling. So all you're doing is sitting in a car/room full of stale weed smoke. I have hotboxed without smoking directly, and all I got was a headache.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jun 2, 2012)

Die Antwoord said:


> lol I'm sure hotboxing doesn't even work, i've been in rooms/car full of weed smokers, it doesn't even affect me, people that say it does are just desperate or something.



It didn't work on me. It just pissed me off that they were trying to get me high. Dumb shit like that is annoying as hell and is usually how people get punched in the face, kicked in the balls, punched in the balls, punched in the throat, etc.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 2, 2012)

there's nothing "wrong" with smoking weed (aside from the whole _illegal_ thing)...  Many people are productive members of society by day, and fire up a doob at night.  Some people just can't handle their shit and ruin it for the rest.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2012)

Weed can eventually kill you like many other things. Nothing is wrong with weed but abuse is what the problem is. Abuse anything, you die faster.


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2012)

Lol civilized manner of discussion my ass. You Guys do know this is Gbatemp right? Release groups write entire NFOs ( seen around the entire Internet where there is a  hacking scene ) that let everyone know how childish we all are? This is why we can't have nice things. Now carry on without arguing. I'm very very intrigued as to what is transpiring in these discussions.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 2, 2012)

Hotboxing is not sitting in a room with stoners, it's actually burning the weed without inhaling it directly. It probably works, but it's a big waste.



ShadowSoldier said:


> -Weed is used as a treatment for people with Schizophrenia.
> -People who smoke weed tend to have far less headaches.
> -People who smoke it tend to be a buttload healthier than people who just smoke tobacco.
> -There hasn't been a single case of someone overdosing and dying from weed.
> -It's also been proven to reduce your chances of getting cancer by upwards of 35%.


-It's a contributing cause to Schizophrenia and definitely can not be used as a treatment for it. It's used as treatment for Multiple Sclerosis and Parkinson's though.
The other things are true, except the last one. While it may be the case, it has as far as I know not been proven.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 2, 2012)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Hotboxing is not sitting in a room with stoners, it's actually burning the weed without inhaling it directly. It probably works, but it's a big waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually it is true about the Schizophrenia. Well, as I restated, it's not used as a treatment, but a way to calm the person down. Which is true because my boss's cousin has it, and the docs he's with recommend the weed.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> smile72 said:
> 
> 
> > I myself despise weed, but I believe that and every other drug should be legal (cocaine, PCP, heroin, etc.) let people do what they want. If they want to slowly (or quickly) kill themselves that's their problem.
> ...


Alcohol makes people harm other people too. Probably a bit more than those drugs you are thinking of. Yet, that is legal. I can also name some people who were beaten by drunks.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 2, 2012)

Things are getting tense in here so I'd thought I'd post this


----------



## Fishaman P (Jun 2, 2012)

1) Illegal most places
2) As bad for you as smoking
3) Stays in your system for 30 days
4) About as bad as driving drunk.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 2, 2012)

Jeez. Another thread on why a drug is/isn't legal/accepted.

I don't smoke or drink alcohol or 'do drugs' by choice. Of course, I have this medical thing that is a big part of that, but it's still my choice.

Anyway, the reason I dislike the idea of putting anything into your body for 'recreational purposes' is simple. There's a difference between "having fun' and fucking with your body's biochemistry. It's not fun, it's not funny, and it's not right.

There are people out there who are struggling enough with their body's 'normal' conditions [i.e. those who are ill]. I fail to see how people with normal, healthy bodies could fuck up theirs. It's disgusting, really.

PS

Don't tell me weed is just for 'calming down'. There are ways to calm down. Plus, calm is one thing, addled is another.


----------



## Shoat (Jun 2, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So tell me why people and the government are so against weed.



Alcohol&cigarettes were 'cool' (and their negative side-effects were unknown) when most modern governments were born, so they remained legal and socially acceptable.
All the other drugs were not so lucky.
That's all there is to the 'why?'.


It has nothing to do with how unhealthy or expensive a drug is, it's all about being afraid of any sort of change (which is just a bad attitude).
Drugs should either *all* be forbidden (including alcohol and tobacco), or *all* be sold in apothecaries in a controlled manner (which would severely reduce the amount of crimes committed for producing, transporting and obtaining drugs, save money on police work and allow the governments to cash in extra drug taxes).

The current way of keeping it as it is (treating very similar drugs so extremely differently) is retarded, just because the people of the early industrial age thought it made sense like this doesn't mean it's the smartest thing to do now.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 2, 2012)

These threads wanna make me unjoin gbatemp.
edit : yeah but it just feels sad im in a drunk community (no joking)


----------



## 1NOOB (Jun 2, 2012)

iv been smoking weed everyday since im 16 , im 21 now.   for the past 2 yrs iv been smoking an once/week .  didnt get any trouble linked to weed   and  i never got lazy from smoking  , im more lazy if i dont smoke .	

also 2 weeks ago i tried not to smoke just to see what it would do , never slept that much in years.....



edit ; ho and i dont smoke cigarette or drink alcohol .


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 2, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> These threads wanna make me unjoin gbatemp.


Im not sure if im happier about the possibility of you leaving or the idea that you think your threads are better than this. 





Fishaman P said:


> 1) Illegal most places
> 2) As bad for you as smoking
> 3) Stays in your system for 30 days
> 4) About as bad as driving drunk.


2. Im pretty cigs are way worse. I mean smoking anything is bad for you, but cigs has tons of other additives and chemicals.
4. Drinking is a TON worse for you. Driving high actually makes you more aware.
Im pretty sure of these things, im just saying, dont take this as me attacking you.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 2, 2012)

^ You are correct. Smoking has a severe damaging effect on the human body than weed ever could.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 3, 2012)

Like I say, I'm of the crowd which supports the full legalization of weed. Now, I'm not for other, more dangerous drugs being legalized, but I can see the appeal of harder stuff.

On to the subject of abuse, I disagree. The problem with abuse is the fact many things can, and are abused. Video games, internet, food, and many other things can have an influence on your mind and body and can get out of hand.  Like many before have said, "Everything in moderation."


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 3, 2012)

> It's bad for you and if it were legal kids would be doing it.
> It puts you in a socially unacceptable state.
> If you do it while you drive there can be an accident.
> Brings up moral issues with people over doing drugs.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 3, 2012)

The one thing that I really see.. Is that a lot of the arguments come from biased opinions. I mean, a lot of you are making arguments based on what you have read, or heard. I'm not saying that none of you have an experience with weed, whether you smoked it or not. It's just.. You claim it to be harmful, but so are a lot of other things. The food you eat, the liquids you drink.. Hell, even the air you breathe. Which, by the way, is polluted with more than just smoke. I have honestly never met someone, who has smoked weed, to be strapped to an oxygen tank, or put on life support... Trust me, I know A LOT of people here.. Old and young. There are worse things than marijuana.

Some of you claim that it messes with your senses. This one is tricky, I'm sure. It's just.. You get food poisoning from eating something poorly cooked, or just poorly made. Does that mean you make it illegal? Nope. I honestly feel the reason marijuana is socially unacceptable, is because someone got annoyed at the way a person acted while on the substance. Why are Drunk people fun, but those who are stoned, not? That's what I would love to know... We all annoy each other, for sure.




FireGrey said:


> > It's bad for you and if it were legal kids would be doing it.
> 
> *Not this, again. Look, if this is part of your argument, here's my rebuttal. Why is tobacco legal? Alcohol, too.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 3, 2012)

the thing is, this arguement works both ways.

you just know "a lot" of people near you, but you dont know all the other people in the world, so your opinion is basically just as limited as that of everyone else


personally, instead of making weed legal, i'd rather have them make high % alkohol and cigarettes and some more things illegal too


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> The one thing that I really see.. Is that a lot of the arguments come from biased opinions. I mean, a lot of you are making arguments based on what you have read, or heard. I'm not saying that none of you have an experience with weed, whether you smoked it or not. It's just.. You claim it to be harmful, but so are a lot of other things. The food you eat, the liquids you drink.. Hell, even the air you breathe. Which, by the way, is polluted with more than just smoke. I have honestly never met someone, who has smoked weed, to be strapped to an oxygen tank, or put on life support... Trust me, I know A LOT of people here.. Old and young. There are worse things than marijuana.
> 
> Some of you claim that it messes with your senses. This one is tricky, I'm sure. It's just.. You get food poisoning from eating something poorly cooked, or just poorly made. Does that mean you make it illegal? Nope. I honestly feel the reason marijuana is socially unacceptable, is because someone got annoyed at the way a person acted while on the substance. Why are Drunk people fun, but those who are stoned, not? That's what I would love to know... We all annoy each other, for sure.



First thing. Opinions are personal. By definition alone, they will always be biased, since there's really no such thing as an unbiased person. In fact, proponents of weed are also biased [toward it], are they not? This argument is a double-edged sword, and I urge you to reconsider ever using it again.

The OP asked for a discussion. Discussions consist of opinions and facts. So there's nothing wrong with people being opinionated or 'biased' with aforementioned opinions.

Second thing. Last time I heard, eating, drinking and breathing are essential to life. Smoking shit, isn't. Some things you have to do, because... well, you have to. Count our modern-day food, drinks and atmosphere as reality, not choice. As if we all want to breathe polluted air. Come on.

Third thing. It does mess with your senses. Please, let's not insult each others' intelligence. Most proponents of weed smoke it for recreation or to 'calm down'. This is achieved by, like I said before, fucking up your body's biochemistry or being 'high'. And yes, it is harmful. Just like any medicine or other drugs, there is no such thing as 'no side-effects'. I call bullshit on that. People just choose to ignore what's happening to their bodies.

Final thing... Please, for the love of all that is good and Holy... Don't say 'there's worse things than marijuana'. One, the point of the thread IS about marijuana. Let's not try to derail the topic. Two, just because one thing is worse, doesn't make a bad thing good all of a sudden. Bad is still bad. That's like saying 'getting your throat slit open is not as bad as getting beheaded.' Again... come on.


PS
If I sound inflammatory, I apologize. I do not have any intentions of flaming you [or indeed any of the aforementioned proponents of weed]. I am merely passionate. As things turn out, I'm passionately against the idea of weed, or 'recreational drugs' in general.


----------



## FlameHelix (Jun 3, 2012)

People are saying 'it's bad for you'. But I want facts. Scientifically proven facts. If you can not provide these facts then don't bother posting 'omg iz illegulz bad 4 u becuz presidnt sez so lolz'. Same thing with the 'it's good for you' argument.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 3, 2012)

So after doing some more research because why not, I found this Wiki Answer page to be quite...interesting. There are arguments for and against it, peoples personal accounts on the use of it and it's effects and more. I suggest reading it if you're interested, there was some pretty informative stuff in it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> > It's bad for you and if it were legal kids would be doing it.
> > It puts you in a socially unacceptable state.
> > If you do it while you drive there can be an accident.
> > Brings up moral issues with people over doing drugs.



> Alcohol and cigarettes are legal, and kids are doing both of those, and I'm pretty sure cigarettes are waaaaaay worse than marijuana (laced stuff not included).
> Socially unacceptable? Again, I'm just going to use me as an example, but if anything, it makes me more sociable and more fun to be around with.
> That could be said about anything though. That's why a lot of places are starting to enforce rules that there can absolutely be nothing in your hands while you drive, whether it's a drink, food, phone, or whatever. But it also does depend on the person, depending on how high the person gets.
> I'm confused by this so I'm leaving this one blank.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > Actually for the case of how long it will last, 60 bucks worth of weed is nothing, but we get a deal where we can buy an ounce or two, and it will actually last us for the whole month.
> ...



Here are the pics I mentioned before: First three are mine, rest are my friends.

1: http://postimage.org/image/9hc89gpf5/
2: http://postimage.org/image/i63yumugh/
3: http://postimage.org/image/kibys871t/
4: http://postimage.org/image/afx6phs4x/
5: http://postimage.org/image/ngdizo435/
6: http://postimage.org/image/vbo2ehdpt/
7: http://postimage.org/image/5jy5bjhdd/
8: http://postimage.org/image/u1q8zfjxt/


----------



## 5% (Jun 3, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Ok so let's try to have



Haha I remember we had a good thread going a few years ago. I'm having difficulty finding that thread though.. A lot of info was shared!


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 3, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> > It's bad for you and if it were legal kids would be doing it.
> > It puts you in a socially unacceptable state.
> > If you do it while you drive there can be an accident.
> > Brings up moral issues with people over doing drugs.



How is these points you stated any different than alcohol, or tobacco (except the driving part for the tobacco)


----------



## snikerz (Jun 3, 2012)

Shano56 said:


> How is these points you stated any different than alcohol, or tobacco (except the driving part for the tobacco)


But cultural norms make it pretty much impossible to make these illegal, although it would surely be the right choice.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 4, 2012)

Shano56 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > > It's bad for you and if it were legal kids would be doing it.
> ...


they aren't...
Plus they can't ban alcohol because last time they tried that it started organized crime and so much people are addicted to cigarettes that banning them will also create a similar effect to banning alcohol.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jun 4, 2012)

Urza said:


> The world exists in shades of grey, not black and white. Harder drugs have a much more immediate and detrimental health impact with little to no legitimate use-cases. If the government legalized suicide, would you suggest they legalize murder as well?


I agree, the world isn't black and white. I think that you're misinterpreting my argument. I was trying to say that if we legalise weed just because "people will get their fix regardless", then we may as well legalise everything which people are actively using and obtaining, simply because they will "get their fix" anyway. The law shouldn't cave on things simply because people are getting it anyway. If prevention is difficult, then only further funding or technology is the solution, not giving in.



Urza said:


> As for resilient gangsters, it's true. Crime will persist no matter what. With additional competition however, and as you say, they will likely have to lower prices to compete. There are also many people completely willing to spend a larger sum of money to guarantee a legitimate source. That means less profits for the gangs.


While it's true that some people would prefer a legitimate source, the illegal alternative may potentially still be cheaper (they don't have to follow regulations or pay people appropriate wages) and still an attractive product . Infact, due to the legalisation, more people may become interested in weed and thus may seek the cheaper illegal alternative. Gangs probably wouldn't care if the government is suddenly taking a cut of their market if their profit margins remain the same. There's a lot of uncertainty as to what exactly will happen (with gangs, at least) if weed was legalised.



Urza said:


> Going back to your qualifier for a moment, you claim "criminals are generally *very *skilled at adapting". I don't disagree. If you use that as justification for not making any attempt to combat them however, you might as well abolish law altogether and let said criminals run the place.


Again, I think you're misinterpreting my argument. People think that if weed was legalised, that the gangs would be financially damaged (thus a reason to legalise). However, my point is that these gangs will likely just adapt to the new legislation. You shouldn't legalise a product that is used to fund gangs simply to try and hurt them. You should legalise it if it has no reason to be illegalised.

However, I feel that marijuana has *many *reasons to be illegalised.

But I can't be stuffed listing them all. I'm just addressing the points that others are making.



Urza said:


> Disclaimer: As stated in my previous post, I'm not a fan of recreational drug use in any form.


Even if you were a fan of recreational drug use, your arguments wouldn't be any less valid.


----------



## Shano56 (Jun 4, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Shano56 said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...



So obviously banning isn't the proper options. Banning might even make some people want to do it more, or at least try it. People are rebellious by nature and if the government says they cant try something, it might make them wanna try it (notice I say might). A lot of people smoke weed. I'm not gonna make up numbers or even look for some statistic (because it probably wouldn't be too accurate anyways), but I imagine if it were legal and regulated (21+) like alcohol, it wouldn't be much different than it is now, and it wont be so taboo, and the states and federal government would be making tax revenue and not spending government funding to fight marijuana. Maybe they could spend it on something serious like meth, heroin, and cocain. Most of these drugs are imported from other countries, and are ran by gangs and drug lords. Most (or at least a lot) of marijuana is grown and sold by your friend or his uncle, not cooked in some country and smuggled in God knows how many nasty ways (read some stories of people trying to smuggle drugs, it's nasty).


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 4, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> > Alcohol and cigarettes are legal, and kids are doing both of those, and I'm pretty sure cigarettes are waaaaaay worse than marijuana (laced stuff not included).
> *> Socially unacceptable? Again, I'm just going to use me as an example, but if anything, it makes me more sociable and more fun to be around with.*
> > That could be said about anything though. That's why a lot of places are starting to enforce rules that there can absolutely be nothing in your hands while you drive, whether it's a drink, food, phone, or whatever. But it also does depend on the person, depending on how high the person gets.
> > I'm confused by this so I'm leaving this one blank.


Well, I'm only going to talk regarding that aspect... I know lots of people that do weed, my cousin and all his skater friends do it every once in a while... Truth be told, he was my best back in the days we used to skate together, however nowadays he's not the same, hell, not just him, but the other guys as well, last time I tried having a convo about any topic that demanded usage of the brain and stuff, it was a failure, god... For other people under the effect of weed, sure, you're all fun as hell and so sociable, but with normal people that aren't under the effect, not so much. I have nothing wrong with people that smoke that, but having a convo or try to go and hang out with someone after he just had smoked weed? No way, last time I tried doing that it was embarassing for myself.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> > > Alcohol and cigarettes are legal, and kids are doing both of those, and I'm pretty sure cigarettes are waaaaaay worse than marijuana (laced stuff not included).
> ...



Yeah see, I don't know how, or why people get like that. If people smoke it to get stupid high, then there's no fun in that at all. If you can keep it under control, then you, along with everyone else who isn't high, is happier.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 7, 2012)

ShadowSoldier, I find a severe flaw in your thinking.  You keep comparing smoking weed to the currently legal acts of smoking tobacco and drinking alcohol.  Your argument is that smoking weed is not as bad as smoking tobacco.  And yet both habits are friggin terrible.That argument has merit, yes, but it's not a complete ideology.

To be perfectly honest, my personal opinion of "what's wrong with weed?" questions is this type of thread in and of itself.


----------



## FlameHelix (Jun 7, 2012)

FACTS PEOPLE FACTS. PROVE YOUR POINT.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jun 7, 2012)

FlameHelix said:


> FACTS PEOPLE FACTS. PROVE YOUR POINT.



Caps lock stuck?


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 7, 2012)

There's no denying that medical marijuana has a _*statistically*_ significant effect in reducing cancer, but the _*overall clinical effect*_ is small.  And even if it could reduce tumor sizes by 90%, it wouldn't stop the cancer from just growing back to its original size.  The bottom line is that short of removing the entire tumor (which in itself is extremely difficult to do; if the surgeon misses even a microscopic amount of tumor it can grow back), there is no cure for cancer--only treatments to manage it and slow its progression.  Usually the best you can hope for is remission.  So the argument that "marijuana reduces cancer, therefore you should smoke it" is moot.  Besides, people really shouldn't compare university dorm-grade weed with medical marijuana, which is generally of a superior grade.  

THC (the active ingredient in marijuana) has been shown to reduce pain and improve mood (obviously), but has also been shown to impair memory and overall cognitive functions, as well as decrease motor coordination.  

My stance is that putting any kind of chemical in your body for recreational purposes isn't good for your health if done on a regular basis.  This includes inhaling smoke or fumes of any kind and ingesting hard alcohol (but red wine is good, in moderation, because of the resveratrol it contains).  But if the government wants to legalize tobacco and alcohol, there's no compelling reason why marijuana should be illegal.  They should either legalize marijuana, or make tobacco and alcohol illegal.  

I think that the reasons why marijuana is illegal are more political than out of concern for peoples' health.  There is no Altria Group equivalent for marijuana, therefore no huge international corporation with rich shareholders and powerful lobby groups backing it.  If Phillip Morris himself had marketed marijuana the same way he did with tobacco back in the 1800's, I'm sure things would be very different now.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 7, 2012)

One note to all you guys who claim that you're safe to drive under weed:  that is utter bullshit and you know it.  Yeah it seems to make you more self-conscious and make you drive slower, but how is that any better?  It's still screwing with your mind, and you have no right to endanger other people on the road when you're not 100% sober.  Half of the people in a study could not pass a field sobriety test even 3 hours after smoking (though admittedly that info came from DUI school so the statistics are probably fudged a little).

That's part of the issue with legalizing or decriminalizing weed.  It *does* mess up your driving, whether you choose to admit it or not, and it cannot be easily tested like it can with alcohol and breathalyzers.  Weed smokers as a group tend to believe themselves far more capable of driving than drunks, when really there's not any functional difference.  I'm not normally one to side with the cops here, but on this particular issue I will fight hard.

EDIT:  for the record, I agree that the ban is more political than anything, as Denetsu posted above.  The line "They should either legalize marijuana, or make tobacco and alcohol illegal." is pretty much what I was trying to say in my last post, and he said it better than I.  I'm just more than a little passionate about driving while under the influence of anything.  Personal experience and all.

EDIT 2:  Also for the record, I have smoked before, so I'm not just talking out of my ass here.  It's fun, and brings me to a state of "la-la land" equivalent to ~10 beers/shots with only a few hits, but that's the problem that I'm arguing here.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 7, 2012)

Slows the mind, that's about what I know.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jun 7, 2012)

there's difference in weed, as some already maybe explained and you know, weed's is used in industry, to make clothes from the viber/ rope. because people neet protection. and some like to smoke it, it's not to have anymore as use it for your own body as a temple, such a sacrifice is now obsolete. i would say today i did garden work at the local Essential garden garden of herbs Botha, and came along doing clean up some crops, and also weed. i was thinking to brighten the canteen with some plants for the windows, because the older when died out. it got discussion of the weed. people who lead it said it wasnt good to put some few weeds for the window, because it could upset younger visitors to ruin it. well there was some good point at not to intend as that person said worried about it. i would say: take then after they close door at the end of the day, those plants from the window. ( i liked the idea, just to see them wave when the window is open.) an half hour later i made up mind and thought it had a better place to put one at the toilets with a note: this weed is here for the night visitor, for if there's a problem, unfortunately, not that anyone knows the toilet in time to reach them, and can't may not changing the clothes by any way, then take this pot of weed and carry it for the private parts, and see to go back for clothes, old fashion style,if you do not like to wear mass-produced paper. who's knows better that than wandering in a sticky pants.weed is tolerated here at shops, but why they talk about an weed-pass in the future? to carry a gram with that pass? why would that come from politic media news? i even didnt think to make an own creative signature/pass like there are so many. an passport with a whole plant fits it better to pass the border in this story, some people keep trying because they like it so much, stay away from it, but i still think you are free to try little.it has double sides, but an long rage to soft do user keeps, you get words about it, so far , how more far away you are in the position, to not use and talk about it it's hard/flaming about it not fair. what are you missing and others who do, think why dont they: it is difficult for anything to come in habits.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 8, 2012)

mooiweer, please for the love of god use some punctuation, grammar, and paragraphs.  The Shift key exists for a reason, ya know.  Nobody is going to read your post if you don't give any effort into making it somewhat readable.  I know I didn't.


----------



## Katsumi San (Jun 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> I really don't have much of a problem with weed. I smoke it about once a year. When you smoke as little as I do, it's hard not to get insanely fucked up off of one or two hits.
> 
> The problem I have with it are the people who let it run their lives, the people that are high 24/7. Excessive weed use will make you a drooling moron. I've seen it happen, and it doesn't happen all at once. It takes years of use and abuse.
> 
> I have nothing against occasional use, but when you get these potheads who think it's their life's goal to smoke an entire pound of weed within 24 hours, that's where I draw the line.




What this guy said! +1

Though I don't mind weed or am oppossed of it but its not something that I would reccommend. Though I shouldn't have much say in this because my last puff was @ 11/19/2011 and the reason was because I myself found it really stupid thing to do and it started to bother me. Also I didn't smoke 24/7 it was like.. twice a month and it wasn't much I smoked either. And really now that I think about it I only smoked weed for one whole year.. I started sometime around Nov' 2010.

All I can say is that the hightimez were fun but felt very empty afterwards. Now it just bothers me when someone offers me a puff..


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 8, 2012)

My personal experience with weed is that it can be a great social thing when smoked with good mates.  Not had a bad experience with it (aside from the odd whitey), and you gotta love the munchies.  Pepperoni pizza never tastes as good when you aren't stoned.  Just my 2 penniesworth


----------



## Haloman800 (Jun 8, 2012)

It induces laziness and weight gain. I've witnessed this first-hand.



> -People who smoke it tend to be a buttload healthier than people who just smoke tobacco.



that's not a valid excuse to smoke it, that'd be like saying "Stealing isn't as bad as murder, so it's OK to steal".

That being said, I do agree with you that smoking tobacco is worse than smoking weed, and I honestly don't know why it's illegal in the USA (haven't researched it), other then what I stated above (it makes you fat and lazy), and that it is addictive. I've witnessed several cases of this firsthand.
Another interesting note, in every case I've seen, the person who started out smoking marijuana eventually started smoking cigarettes, (and eventually other more potent, more dangerous drugs) because it provided a similar buzz, was legal, and cheaper. That isn't grounds for banning it, (based on things that may or may not happen), but it certainly is a dangerous possibility (in addition to the negative side effects posted above).

If any of you have read my blogs regarding my nephew, one account of this was of my sister.


----------



## injected11 (Jun 9, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> It induces laziness and weight gain. I've witnessed this first-hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is potentially habit-forming, not addictive. There is a difference. The effects of cigarettes (a stimulant) feel nothing like weed (considered a depressant). I personally quit smoking cigarettes shortly after I began smoking weed. I also went back to college, began volunteering at an animal shelter, and have lost ~12 pounds since I began smoking.

That said, anecdotal evidence (both yours and mine) should not be taken as fact or be generalized.

Why it's illegal: Essentially a smear campaign lobbied for by dozens of producers that would have been crushed or extremely crippled by the derivatives of the cannibis plant; It's extremely durable and has a magnitude of uses, such as rope, clothing, oils, drying agents in paint, fiberboard, and even fuel. Anslinger (guy leading the charge against cannibis, then head of Bureau of Narcotics) spread lies and continued misconceptions about the plant on the radio and through public forums. During the hearing in the House of Representatives, Anslinger presented piles of testimony from random people speaking out against it (not a single one was actually qualified to speak on the risks and potential harms), literally including statements that cannibis led to mass murders, was the cause for latinos to be lazy and steal, and that it was responsible for black men 'lusting' after white women. From what I recall, only a single expert on the subject was called in, and he was ignored completely. It's now listed as a Schedule 1 drug (alongside the likes of heroin) though it only meets 1 of the 3 required criteria (high potential for abuse, even that is arguable) to be labeled as such. They abused the system to protect their profits and justify racism.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jun 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I remember posting a blog about this like a while ago and then I went to school. When I came back it was like... 7 pages or something ridiculous.
> 
> I have nothing against the drug but I'm personally opposed to it. It should be legalized but not because it's just the greatest thing since sliced bread, but doing so equals a lot of things. First, more government revenue through heavy taxing of it. Second, more regulation in production to make the drug healthier and safer. Third, it undercuts a major source of gang revenue since a lot of gangs do make money through marijuana distribution.
> 
> ...


This basically sums up how I feel. In addition, I feel it should be legalized simply because I find the arbitrary difference in legal status between tobacco and weed to be completely hypocritical. Tobacco is comparably about as harmful (give or take) as weed is, so why the heck is tobacco legal, while weed isn't? It's just ridiculous.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> This basically sums up how I feel. In addition, I feel it should be legalized simply because I find the arbitrary difference in legal status between tobacco and weed to be completely hypocritical. Tobacco is comparably about as harmful (give or take) as weed is, so why the heck is tobacco legal, while weed isn't? It's just ridiculous.



To play the devil's advocate here, tobacco does not have the same effect on people as weed. You don't really get high off of tobacco, which has made it far more socially acceptable.


----------



## Zetta_x (Jun 10, 2012)

I think people are mixing two things up:

Some of you are implying that smoking lots of weed makes you unmotivational...

But what if it's the unmotivational that is smoking lots of weed?

Two completely different statements targeting the same population. There is a world of difference between them.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> To play the devil's advocate here



Darn I have seen this being posted by a ton of people lately... What is it from? A movie?
It always reminds me of


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > To play the devil's advocate here
> ...



It's not really from any movie or anything (though there is a movie with that title). It's an old expression that means, "One who argues against a cause or position, not as a committed opponent but simply for the sake of argument or to determine the validity of the cause or position."

Basically, it's when someone takes the opposite side on an argument as a test to find if a person's logic holds up.


----------

